# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Rasprava na forum.hr

## Luna Rocco

http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=289799

Kako se boriti protiv nerazumijevanja?
Stalno imam osjećaj kao da pričamo kineski...

----------


## ms. ivy

predosjećajući požar 8) unaprijed molim da se topic zadrži na drugom dijelu luninog posta - ako se boriti protiv nerazumijevanja? - i da ovdje ne prenosimo i ne komentiramo stvari napisane negdje drugdje.

----------


## Lutonjica

nakon što sam pročitala ovo:

_ms. ivy editirala citat. cure, molim vas da reagirate na forum.hr ako imate potrebu, nije ok da ovdje prenosimo što je drugdje napisano. ajmo krenuti u nekom konstruktivnijem smjeru, npr. kako dalje educirati i što bismo još trebale raditi osim ovoga što radimo._

odustala sam

----------


## Lutonjica

sorry onda za gornji post
a kako se boriti?
ja više nemam ideja

----------


## Luna Rocco

Lutonjice, to i mene muči.
Očito pričaju o stvarima o kojima pojma nemaju - ono o delimitaciji me piknulo u oko nekoliko puta - dakle, pojma nemaju za što je sve Roda zaslužna, ali zdušno pljuju po njoj... Ok da pljuju po stvarima koje stoje (ja mogu shvatiti da smo svi različiti i da se ne zalažemo za iste stvari), ali ovaj napad počiva na čistim predrasudama, a ne nekim činjenicama...

Kako doprijeti do takvih ljudi, a ima ih puno? Nije poanta da promijene stav, ne možemo svi biti istomišljenici, ali mi je koma da im je mišljenje utemeljeno na totalno netočnim informacijama.

----------


## Mima

Nisam sad pogledala ovu raspravu jer nemam vremena, ali mogu pretpostaviti - ali mislim je da u odnosu na ono što se pred par godina pisalo na forum.hr-u o dojenju ovo što se danas piše NIŠTA. I isto vrijedi za autosjedalice, hodalice itd. I mislim da je to *isključiva* zasluga Rodinog portala i foruma, što god tko na forum.hr-u pisao o militantnim 'Rodama'   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mama courage

zar nismo imali sličnu raspravu...

evo nađoh ono što sam i onomad potpisala... a rekla je vertex:




> Da ne bude zabune, ono o čemu sam ja pisala je prije svega PR, ne ulazim u Rodine ciljeve. *Iz nekog razloga, ljudi koji su vam vrlo blizu u razmišljanjima, ne doživljavaju vas pozitivno, to je ono što sam ja imala prilike primijetiti.* 
> Je li to Rodi ok ili nije, je li to do vas ili nije, i je li ova moja primjedba (i od mc) uopće važna, na vama je da procjenite.


kad treba dati savjet vezan za dojenje ili AS često koristim ono što sam pročitala na vasim stranicama, al isto tako ustuknem i razmisljam da li da spomenem da sam to upravo pročitala na stranicama roda. il ako vas i spomenem, uvijek se nekako moram ograđivati i objašnjavati, jer već vidim podignute obrve čim izgovorim:"postoji jedna udruga... "




> ali mogu pretpostaviti


kao i svaka rasprava, ima raznoraznih misljenja... počelo je contra, al javile su se i one koje su pro.

----------


## leonisa

> Lutonjice, to i mene muči.
> Očito pričaju o stvarima o kojima pojma nemaju - ono o delimitaciji me piknulo u oko nekoliko puta - dakle, pojma nemaju za što je sve Roda zaslužna, ali zdušno pljuju po njoj... Ok da pljuju po stvarima koje stoje (ja mogu shvatiti da smo svi različiti i da se ne zalažemo za iste stvari), ali ovaj napad počiva na čistim predrasudama, a ne nekim činjenicama...
> 
> Kako doprijeti do takvih ljudi, a ima ih puno? Nije poanta da promijene stav, ne možemo svi biti istomišljenici, ali mi je koma da im je mišljenje utemeljeno na totalno netočnim informacijama.


to je mene mucilo prije jedno pola godine kada sam usla u raspravu sa nekim osobama koje su imale, da se lijepo izrazim, lose misljenje o rodama.
no nisu imali pojma da su rode zasluzne sto danas imaju takvu porodiljnu naknadu.
to je, vidis, svima zajednicko.
netko se ne mora slagati sa rodinom politikom i stavovima vezanih uz trudnocu, porod, dojenje, AS....ali nema tog roditelja koji ce kontrirati na rodiljnu naknadu.

ali manje vise ti koji se javljaju nisu sa tom cinjenicom ni upoznati.

meni je zao sto sto se o rodinom radu jos vise ne prica jer mozda onda ne bi bilo takvih predrasuda.
iako mislim da bi bilo utopijski ocekivati da takvi topici i takvo razmisljanje ne postoje.

----------


## rinama

Osobe s onakvim riječnikom ne želim komentirati.

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam malo olakšala dušu ali nisam baš toliko riječita kao neki, pa je sve onako, na brzaka...A morala sam jednostavno mi je zlo dok sve to čitam!

----------


## Loryblue

ja malo bacila oko na raspravu i sve se nekako ne mogu otet dojmu kako neki pljuju Rodu, a redovito je čitaju.
ko zna koliko takvih koje tamo zdušno povraćaju na "militantne" stavove ovdje zagovara dojenje :?

----------


## Riana

a jesi im natepla!  :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

I inače sam primijetila da na sam spomen Rode mnogi izvrću oči, a nikako ne uspijevam dokučiti zašto je to tako. :/
A pogled na onu raspravu mi stvarno nije trebao...

----------


## ana.m

> a jesi im natepla!


Tko, ja?   :Grin:

----------


## Lu

ja nemam zivaca takve stvari citat pa ne znam sta pise al mogu zamislit.
ja mislim da bi mi morali imati kao hdz one jumbo plakate na kojima bi pisalo "RODILJNE NAKNADE - OBAVLJENO"!  "IDEMO DALJE!"    :Laughing:  

jedino tako bi svima uslo u uho i u oko sta sve roda radi na podrucju svakodnevnog boljitka a ne da samo militantno zagovara da zivimo kao u kameno doba   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

Cure opustite se.. Nemojte se uplitati u raspravu, nemojte se pravdati (njima) i braniti.

Voli li netko Rodu ili ne, voli li i podrzava to sto mi radimo ili ne, to je sve njihovo pravo.  Mi smo odabrali put i nacin na koji radimo, nekima ce se svidjeti nekima ne.

Puno ljudi (barem oni koji koriste internet) zna gdje mogu dobiti ispravne informacije o dojenju.  I to je ono sto je bitno.

Ako netko ne zeli biti educiran, tj. ne trazi savjet, onda ga se niti ne moze educirati.

Mislite da je meni kad sam se susrela s Rodom odmah bilo jasno sto je to "zastita dojenja" i cemu to sluzi.  Jok... ni blizu   :Grin:    Godine su trebale da shvatim koliko je marketing podmukao i koje sve nacine koriste da se priblize korisnicima.  Nerealno je za ocekivati da ce nekome na cesti zvucati sasvim logicno to sto smo mi protiv bocice uz telegram.  Treba dobro poznavati tu materiju da ti bude jasno u cemu je tu problem.  

Polako, edukacija je vrlo dugotrajan proces   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Ja vjerujem da je potrebno ustrajno, čvrsto i strpljivo ići u jednom smjeru (naravno, ne zadrto, imati uho sa strane ali se ne mijenjati kako puhne) i da će rezultati doći.

----------


## Lu

> Puno ljudi (barem oni koji koriste internet) zna gdje mogu dobiti ispravne informacije o dojenju.  I to je ono sto je bitno.


neki dan sam slucajno ugledala, ne sjecam se na cemu, pisalo je korisni linkovi za informacije roda.hr    :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

pise i u nekim knjigama, mislim prve godine (zasto su vazne)  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Hm, puno bezvezarija od neinformiranih ljudi na koje ne bismo uopće trebali reagirati niti obraćati pažnju.

A opet... s druge strane... ima tu i zrnce istine.   :Wink:

----------


## Stea

Potpisujem Anchie76. Ne treba se zamarati. 

Ali ako se raspravlja o tome, znači da se čita. 

Dalje je sloboda izbora da li je neko rješenje za svakog pojedinca ispravno ili ne. Nitko nikoga puškom u glavu ne tjera da radi suprotno od svoje odluke.
 :Smile:

----------


## Maari

> Hm, puno bezvezarija od neinformiranih ljudi na koje ne bismo uopće trebali reagirati niti obraćati pažnju.


istina, tamo ima pregrst dezinformacija, ali ne bih se slozila s tobom u posljednjem dijelu.
ti kao pojedinac ne moras obracat paznju na nista, no Udruga bi trebala jer je to njoj samoj u cilju - reagirati, educirati....  :Wink:

----------


## vissnja

> Kako se boriti protiv nerazumijevanja?


Meni je jako teško jer sam lako zapaljiva. Zbog svog mentalnog zdravlja trudim se da ne ulazim u rasprave sa neistomišljenicima (naravno kad se radi o temama koje su meni jaaaaaako važne). Pročitala sam samo par postova na tom forumu i  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Zato skidam kapu Rodama koje uspeju da ostanu "na nivou" i bore se za pravu stvar. Nije sve za svakoga, a za mene definitivno nije borba protiv nerazumevanja. Pokušala sam na nekom forumu da objasnim nešto o dojenju, na kraju je sve otišlo u pravcu: bacila mi svekrva crnu magiju, zato ne mogu da dojim.

----------


## vještičica

Dala sam si truda i pročitala svih devet strana navedene teme. 
Sa odmakom (ne od teme dojenje, nego geografski) mogu samo reći sljedeće: *jako je, jako lako posprdno komentarisati nečiji volonterski rad iz svoje udobne fotelje, na osnovu krnjih informacija, a u svrhu smirivanja vlastite griže savjesti.
*
Rodi kao udruzi, i njenim članovima, svaka čast na upornom i svesrdnom radu na promociji dojenja, poboljšanju uslova u porodilištima i poboljšanju položaja (i materijalnog stanja) majki i djece u vašoj zemlji. 
Mogu samo da se nadam da će neko, nekad i ovdje stisnuti petlju, lupiti šakom od sto i formirati jedno takvo udruženje. 
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Betty

Ja se vama stvarno divim kako uopste uspijevate u toj svakodnevnoj borbi sacuvati  nerve . 
Ja na zalost nisam jos uvijek mama pa se ne susrecem toliko sa blagodetima i problemima vezanih za dojenje , ali sam prije neki dan prisustvovala smijanju nasih zena ( sve su majke ) jednoj mladoj Svedjanki koja doji svoje djete 16 mjeseci . Ismijavale su je sto _mjesto dude koristi sisu _ ,  govorile joj da prestane da doji , da je _vrijeme_  , _da ona nema zivot_ ,  a  kada sam je ja pohvalila,  one su me napale kako mogu tako da govorim ,  da sta fali njihovoj djeci ,  iako ni jednu rijec nisam rekla za zene koje krace doje ! Samo sam hvalila nju koja zeli da doji svoje dijete , a ostatak je to shvatio kao uvredu ...
Ali moram napomenuti da je medju njima bila i jedna trudnica i da je ona naprosto upijala ono  malo sto sam znala reci o prednostima dojenja , tako da vidim ... ima ovo  sto radite jako puno uticaja . ( Jos kada se majke koje su rano prestale sa dojenjem ne bi vrijedjale i "branile "  ... ) Najsmjesnije mi je sto vidim da su protiv Rode one majke koje su zavrsile sa dojenjem , dok se trudnice tj.  buduce majke , zbog kojih se i prave akcije , u biti slazu sa Rodinim stavovima  i koriste informacijama koje im Roda nudi . 
 :Love:

----------


## ana.m

E sada sam ga zabrazdila tamo, već mi stvarno dižu tlak. Ne možeš ti njima neke stvari dokazati    :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Ma bolje da se nisam ni petljala, ali kaj je tu je...

----------


## Danka_

citajuci topic na forum.hr, cini mi se da vecina diskutanata misli da se udruga zalaze za necijepljenje djece. znam, opet se radi o nerazlikovanju udruge i foruma...

inace, ne bih se previse uzbudjivala. ne mislim da su misljenja tih ljudi o udruzi jako bitna, radi se jednostavno o neargumentiranom ventiliranju

a ono cime je tema zapoceta, kritika kritike reklamiranja bocice - pa na Rodinom forumu sam x puta procitala misljenje po kojem "ne moze meni marketing nista (jer nisam tuka i mislim svojom glavom,  a takve su i druge majke jer svatko svome djetetu zeli najbolje...)"

pa me ne cudi kada tako misle i ostali, koji izmedju ostaloga vjeruju da je formula superiornija humanom mlijeku, a udrugu nazivaju "babe rode" (u nedostatku argumenata)

----------


## apricot

Danka, potpuno se slažem s tobom.

----------


## Sun

*vještičica*  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> E sada sam ga zabrazdila tamo, već mi stvarno dižu tlak. Ne možeš ti njima neke stvari dokazati    .
> Ma bolje da se nisam ni petljala, ali kaj je tu je...


Upustanjem u raspravu tamo im upravo potvrdjujete njihova uvjerenja  :/ 

Cure one tamo nisu trazile da ih se educira.  One se ventiliraju.  
*Ne mozete educirati nekog tko ne zeli biti educiran* - nikad to nemojte zaboraviti.

----------


## seni

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sada sam ga zabrazdila tamo, već mi stvarno dižu tlak. Ne možeš ti njima neke stvari dokazati    .
> Ma bolje da se nisam ni petljala, ali kaj je tu je...
> 
> 
> Upustanjem u raspravu tamo im upravo potvrdjujete njihova uvjerenja  :/ 
> 
> ...


x

ako smijem pitati, je li taj forum.hr relevantan u bilo kom smislu da bi se zbog njega trebalo uzrujavati?

----------


## Luna Rocco

Iz mog kuta gledišta - što se tiče nekakve kvalitete sadržaja, potpuno je irelevantan. No činjenica jest da okuplja velik broj ljudi, ajmo reći nekakav hrvatski "prosjek". Ti ljudi, ponavljam, imaju pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali ono što mene brine jest kako poboljšati protok informacija o Rodi prema javnosti da ljudi, ako već nešto zamjeraju, zamjeraju stvari koje (eventualno) stoje, a ne gluposti i neistine. Mislim, pitati zašto Roda palamudi samo o dojenju, a toliko je drugih bitnih stvari i zašto ne pomažu same majkama oko dojenja?!? Takvi upisi dokazuju da diskutanti (uglavnom, ima par izuzetaka) ni okvirno nemaju pojma čime se Roda bavi. To je ono što je meni žalosno, a ne kritika, ma kako prizemna i primitivna bila (to jest nivo komunikacije na većini foruma, tu se ništa ne može).

----------


## Maja

Pa to je općeljudski "sindrom", da se jako malo zapravo zna o temi o kojoj se raspravlja i o kojoj se kao "zna sve".

----------


## ms. ivy

ali se na nju projiciraju osobni stavovi i nerazriješena pitanja i bude ti lakše.  8)

----------


## anchie76

Ivy i Maja su to bas dobro sazele   :Smile:  

To je sve normalno.  

Pogotovo sto ljudi generalno odbijaju promjenu (makar bila i na bolje), zbog "straha" od nepoznatog.  

Roda radi na velikim promjenama, idemo uzvodno i ne mozemo ocekivati da ce svi razumjeti i odmah zavikati "huraaa".

Kao sto rekoh, polako, dugotrajan je to proces   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> ako smijem pitati, je li taj forum.hr relevantan u bilo kom smislu da bi se zbog njega trebalo uzrujavati?


Pa to je jedan od najvecih foruma, okuplja stvarno ogroman broj korisnika, raspravlja se o svemu i svacemu...Tako da bi rekla da su stavovi o Rodi vise manje ogledalo nekog prosjecnog misljenja...

Naravno da nivo komunikacije na forumu nije uvijek po "bontonu". No, zato bi rekla da daje mozda i iskrenija misljenja.

----------


## @n@

Cure, ako smijem pitati, zašto se toliko osvrćete na to ŠTO je netko tamo rekao, ako ih ne smatrate važnima?!? Barem donekle.
Meni to izgleda malo smiješno, kao: nebitne su, irelevantne, pričaju o glupostima... a s druge strane se neke cure odavde javljaju i tamo (i samo potpiruju vatru, kako je već netko ovdje rekao), a ni ovaj topic baš nema nekih konstruktivnih rješenja.

Nemojte me shvatiti pogrešno, nije uopće stvar u tome da ja vas sad tu nešto napadam i prozivam, iako možda tako djeluje (ispričavam se zbog toga).

Radi se ustvari o tome da sam, razmišljajući o ovoj temi, došla do nekog svog zaključka da je Roda dosta često shvaćena 'militantno', 'odbijajuće po žene koje ne mogu dojiti' i sl. 
Mene ustvari to BRINE!
Da, činjenica jest da je puk neinformiran.
Ali je također činjenica da oni iz Rodinih poruka izvlače pogrešne poruke!
TO bi trebalo nekako promijeniti. Čini mi se da bi Roda trebala napraviti nekakvu više info i friendly kampanju, jer sam dojma da ljudi doživljavaju Rodu negativno jer se Udruga stalno bori i 'svađa' s nekim. Možda bi stvarno trebalo nastupiti manje (karikiram) SAMO DOJENJE I NIŠTA VIŠE!(!!), a više DOJENJE JE MOGUĆE, INFORMIRAJMO SE!

Nadam se da shvaćate što želim reći, stavljam misli na ekran prilično stihijski jer mi se klinka budi...  :/

----------


## @n@

> ako smijem pitati, je li taj forum.hr relevantan u bilo kom smislu da bi se zbog njega trebalo uzrujavati?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pa to je jedan od najvecih foruma, okuplja stvarno ogroman broj korisnika, raspravlja se o svemu i svacemu...Tako da bi rekla da su stavovi o Rodi vise manje ogledalo nekog prosjecnog misljenja...
> 
> Naravno da nivo komunikacije na forumu nije uvijek po "bontonu". No, zato bi rekla da daje mozda i iskrenija misljenja.


Draga, pisale smo istodobno! Drago mi je da si ostala...   :Heart:  ... ovo je točno u sridu!

----------


## leonisa

> Naravno da nivo komunikacije na forumu nije uvijek po "bontonu". No, zato bi rekla da daje mozda i iskrenija misljenja.


ja bi prije rekla da daje sliku nase drzave...  :Sad:

----------


## mendula

> Možda bi stvarno trebalo nastupiti manje (karikiram) SAMO DOJENJE I NIŠTA VIŠE!(!!), a više DOJENJE JE MOGUĆE, INFORMIRAJMO SE!


A Roda ne nastupa "DOJENJE JE MOGUĆE, INFORMIRAJMO SE!"?! :?

----------


## @n@

Pa ako pogledaš forum.hr i slušaš 'puk' oko sebe - ne.

----------


## mendula

> Pa ako pogledaš forum.hr i slušaš 'puk' oko sebe - ne.


Onda nije problem u Rodi nego eventualno u komunikacijskom kanalu i/ili "svijesti" puka, kako je to lijepo opisale maja i ivy.

----------


## @n@

Ma, draga, znam ja to, kužimo se mi.
Ali je fora u tome da se jedna od strana treba potruditi probiti taj komunikacijski kanal. A teško da će to ljudi učiniti, zato mislim da bi Roda trebala.

----------


## Arkana10

> Ja vjerujem da je potrebno ustrajno, čvrsto i strpljivo ići u jednom smjeru (naravno, ne zadrto, imati uho sa strane ali se ne mijenjati kako puhne) i da će rezultati doći.


ovako   :Smile:  

***
i ja nisam jos mama (ali naravno da jedva cekam da dojim) i sve sto znam o dojenju ucim od Rode, LLL i ostale web site-ove. Ono sto je vazno na ovoj temi je da uvijek bilo i bice ljudi koje ne zele talasati, koje zive onako kako zive i kada ima neko ko zna gdje ide i sta radi, uvijek ce se naci neko da to okalja. Ja u Makedoniji naveliko promoviram ono sto je uradila RODA za Hrvatskoj i iskreno se nadam da ce imati odjeka. Ali da mi je poznato misljenje (kao na taj forum.hr) nazalost poznato mi.
***
i slazem se sa Anchie76



> Ne mozete educirati nekog tko ne zeli biti educiran - nikad to nemojte zaboraviti.

----------


## ms. ivy

@n@, kako ćeš napraviti pomak naprijed ako radiš samo ono što je općeprihvaćeno i svakome lako razumljivo? utapaš se u već postojeće stanje, što je doduše lakše i jednostavnije ali za to nam nije potrebna udruga.

mišljenje "većine" ili "prosjeka" se ne odbacuje, ali niti nužno prihvaća i djeluje po njemu. ako misliš da nema konstruktivnih rješenja, pogledaj cjelokupno rodino djelovanje. svaku malu školu dojenja, svaki poziv na sos telefon, svaki pregled autosjedalica, svako sudjelovanje članica u različitim povjerenstvima, svaku kampanju, svaki letak, brošuru i plakat. ako to nije konstruktivno djelovanje, onda ne znam što jest.

(btw. "dojenje je moguće" piše čak u i brošurama proizvođača nadomjestaka)

----------


## mendula

> Ali je fora u tome da se jedna od strana treba potruditi probiti taj komunikacijski kanal. A teško da će to ljudi učiniti, zato mislim da bi Roda trebala.


Pa obzirom da je takva reakcija javnosti očito standard, prirodna pojava, koja se događa uvijek i kod svake promjene (vidi post od anchie), Roda ima pametnijeg posla nego (uzalud) mijenjati psihologiju/sociologiju mase.

----------


## Maja

Vrlo je široko polje na kojem se može djelovati vezano uz dojenje. Roda ne pretendira da je jedina koja to smije ili želi raditi (dobri lokalni primjeri posla oko dojenja su Izvor u Zadru i Klub trudnica i roditelja Split). 
Naravno, ako se itko želi prihvatiti ovog zahtjevnog posla - promicanja, podrške i zaštite dojenja i misli da to može učiniti na način bliži, razumljiviji prosječnom roditelju i manje "radikalan", slobodan je pokrenuti inicijativu, posla ima više nego dovoljno za sve.

----------


## anchie76

@n@, 

Znas zbog cega Roda djeluje militantno po pitanju dojenja?  Da probam pojasniti...

Mi nikad niti jednoj majci nismo rekli da je losa majka zato sto ne doji.  NIKADA..  Mislim, suludo bi bilo tako nesto glupo i neutemeljeno reci.

Vecini zena u Hr. prestajanje dojenje NIJE vlastiti izbor. Sistem ih "tjera" da prestanu dojiti. Puuuno je mama koje su htjele dojiti, trazile pomoc ali je nisu dobile. Tim mamama nije bio izbor prestanak dojenja, to je jednostavno stavljeno pred njih. Vecinom zbog toga sto nisu dobile adekvatnu podrsku i dobre savjete u bolnici, rijetki su pedijatri koji ce znati rijesiti problem malog dobivanja na kilazi bez uvodjenja adaptiranog, rijetki su doktori koji zaista znaju koji lijekovi stvarno nisu kompatibilni s dojenjem - precesto savjetuju mamama da prestanu dojiti zbog neke terapije a alternativa u stvari postoji, itd.

Mama koja je probala dojiti i zatim nije uspjela, vrlo vjerojatno nece bas biti sretna zbog toga.  I uz sve te nerazrijesene osjecaje, cesto i osjecaj krivnje vrlo je lako dozivjeti svaku promociju dojenja kao napad na sebe   :Sad:    I tada Roda ispada militantna jer promovira dojenje i jer dajemo informaciju zenama da se uz ispravnu podrsku i savjete skoro svaka zena moze dojiti..  A to mami koja je htjela a nije uspjela vrlo vjerojatno nece bas lijepo 'sjesti' dok ne razrijesi svoje osjecaje vezano uz prestanak dojenja.

Meni je zao svake mame koja je htjela dojiti a nisu joj pomogli da uspije (nego naprotiv, cesto im odmazu), i sad na kraju ona se osjeca lose umjesto da se osjecaju lose oni koji joj nisu pomogli kad su trebali   :Sad:

----------


## rinama

Prekrasno anchie76  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

Anchie76  :Klap: 
Što se tiče militantnog Rodinog stava; on mora biti čvrst i nepokolebljiv, koliko god se to nekome sa strane činilo fanatično. Nijedan borac za bilo koji cilj u povijesti, od ravnopravnosti spolova, rasa, borbe za slobodu bilo koje vrste, ne bi ništa uspio postići da je imao "mlačne" i neodlučne stavove. Sve borbe za više ciljeve su teške i duge, neke nikada ni ne završe, al na kraju uvijek donose rezultate. Nikada neće moći niti htjeti dojiti sve majke, ali sigurna sam da će do većine ipak doprijeti Rodina poruka. Sama spoznaja da imaju izbor, pomoć i razumijevanje mnogima će biti spasonosna. No za to treba vremena, a mi smo nestrpljive; htjele bismo preko noći vidjeti sve bebe svijeta na prsima svojih majki. Ono što svaka od nas može učiniti je javno dojiti, pričati o dojenju/produženom dojenju (čak i kad nam se čini da riječi bacamo u vjetar i uzalud trošimo glasnice); o ljepoti, jednostavnosti, zdravlju i sreći koje dojenje donosi. Ako svaka od nas uspije ohrabriti samo jednu majku, puno smo učinile za dojenje. Sveto ime Dojenje.   :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Anchie76: Apsolutno dobar post. Razumijem te i slažem se s tobom! Pogodila si bit!
Elinor: ODLIČNO SROČENO!!! Napisala si toliko divan post da bih si ga ja isprintala i dijelila uokolo. Bez zezanja.

Samo da se prije osvrnem na prethodne postove:




> ...kako ćeš napraviti pomak naprijed ako radiš samo ono što je općeprihvaćeno i *svakome lako razumljivo*? utapaš se u već postojeće stanje, što je doduše lakše i jednostavnije ali za to nam nije potrebna udruga...


Upravo u tome i jest bit - između ostaloga - da radiš nešto što je 'običnom' čovjeku razumljivo, dostupno, prihvaćajuće... ne znam kako bih se bolje izrazila... Ako čovjeku pričaš španjolski, a ne zna ga... what's the point??




> ...svaku malu školu dojenja, svaki poziv na sos telefon, svaki pregled autosjedalica, svako sudjelovanje članica u različitim povjerenstvima, svaku kampanju, svaki letak, brošuru i plakat. ako to nije konstruktivno djelovanje, onda ne znam što jest...


Da li Roda javno oglašava škole dojenja? Pregled as?
Mislim, javno: na radiju barem...
Ne optužujem, pitam jer ne znam. Ne čini mi se da sam uokolo čula o tome. Osim naravno, tu na forumu...




> Pa obzirom da je takva reakcija javnosti očito standard, prirodna pojava, koja se događa uvijek i kod svake promjene (vidi post od anchie), *Roda ima pametnijeg posla nego (uzalud) mijenjati psihologiju/sociologiju mase*.


Nadam se da ovo nije stav Udruge. Jer ako u 'zadatak' krećeš s takvim stavom, onda sumnjam da možeš nešto postići.
Nažalost.

E, a da se vratim na Anchie i Elinor:
cure, apsolutno se slažem s vama! Ja ne govorim ništa drugo osim toga da bi Roda možda mogla nastupati agresivnije prema bolnicama i onima koji dojenje 'odbacuju', ali ipak nježnije i prijateljskije prema ženama koje ne doje. Bilo iz zdravstvenih razloga ili jer su ih u rodilištu sje... ili već nešto treće. Jer ja mislim da velik dio tih žena NE ZNA! Treba im pomoći, ali ne agresivno i obvezujuće. Treba im, kako bih rekla, utočište... razumijevanje...

I ono što sam definitivno sigurna: RODA BI TREBALA REKLAMIRATI SVOJA POSTIGNUĆA!!!
Koliki dio populacije zna da je Roda zaslužna za rodiljne naknade??? Koliki dio puka zna da je Roda zaslužna za rooming in u našim bolnicama???
Vjerujem premali. Kada bi znali, sigurno bi imali više poštovanja.

----------


## Sun

> Da li Roda javno oglašava škole dojenja? Pregled as? 
> Mislim, javno: na radiju barem... 
> Ne optužujem, pitam jer ne znam. Ne čini mi se da sam uokolo čula o tome. Osim naravno, tu na forumu...


evo mi u Rijeci za svako događanje šaljemo obavijest u sve medije. Uvijek izađe obavijest u Novom Listu, često bude na radio postajama. Ponekad i zovu pa imamo idrektno javljanje u emisiju.


što se tiče onog foruma ja uglavnom nemam ni volje ni vremena sve to čitati  :/

----------


## Sun

Anchie76  :Klap:  
imamo li na portalu jedan takav tekst koji bi objasnio zašto se tako žestoko borimo?

----------


## cvijeta73

Drage cure,
evo već šest mjeseci povremeno pratim ovaj forum, pa reko...ajde da se i ja uključim...i ispričam vam ukratko svoju priču. dakle, prvog sina koji sad ima šest godina, sam dojila 14 mjseci (nisam niti znala da postoji roda) i dok nije počela dohrana (počela sam s nekih 5,5 mjeseci) sam se konstantno mučila s količinom mlijeka-izdajale se (što mi nikad nije dobro išlo, odnosno mogla sam se izdajati jedino ako bi mali cicao na drugoj cici - što je iz ove perspektive bilo prilično smiješno - krene mlijeko na jednoj cici, a ja vičem ajde, požurite, nosite izdajalicu i onda pumpaj...), spremala boce za svaki slučaj, bezbroj puta slala muža u apoteku po formulu jer je bila panika da nemam dovoljno mlijeka (najčešće je to bilo u razdoblju od 22 sata do pola noći), što bi redovito završavalo tako da je mali dok bi muž došao iz apoteke već zaspao...uglavnom svih sam izluđivala s tim svojim dojenjem prvih pet mjeseci. Sad imam bebu staru 6 mjeseci i mislila sam, ovaj put će biti bolje - imati ću sigurno dovoljno mlijeka, ali vraga...opet isto - mala plače na cici cijelu večer, mama govori sigurno ti je gladna (što je vjerujem i bila)...i onda sam na vašim stranicama potvrdila neke moje stavove - nemoguće, ako sam prvi put imala mlijeka (možda sam mu napravila bocu u tim silnim panikama eventualno 2-3 puta) da ga sad nemam - i ja promijenila taktiku - nikakvo izdajanje, vaganje i sl - malu na cicu, zavaljotka u kauč i gledanje tv od nemila do nedraga (cosby show, svi vole raymonda...). i svi zadovoljni (osim muža koji je u tih prvih mjesec i pol morao više potegnuti po kući i zabavljati J. ) - ja se pošteno odmorila od poroda, a mala čuča i čuča...
e da, ovo pišem jer iako sam bila tvrdoglava poprilično po tom pitanju, ipak sam jedino na vašim stranicama uspjela naći potvrdu da mi dijete nije gladno, odnosno da i ako je u nekom periodu gladno da će mlijeko doći i da se ništa strašno neće desiti.
eto to je moja priča i hvala vam na svemu jer sam vrlo lako mogla postati mama, koja je eto prestala dojiti jer više nije imala mlijeka...

----------


## Elinor

> Elinor: ODLIČNO SROČENO!!! Napisala si toliko divan post da bih si ga ja isprintala i dijelila uokolo. Bez zezanja.


  :Embarassed:  Hvala!

----------


## TinnaZ

> @n@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ako pogledaš forum.hr i slušaš 'puk' oko sebe - ne.
> 
> 
> Onda nije problem u Rodi nego eventualno u komunikacijskom kanalu i/ili "svijesti" puka, kako je to lijepo opisale maja i ivy.


 pitanje je da li Roda želi popraviti komunikacijski kanal i da li želi ili ne želi odavati dojam militantne udruge. Kada se to raščisti, onda ima smisla razgovarati.

Prije određenog vremena bila sam u raspravi sa članicama oko jednog dopisa, za koji sam ja smatrala da ga treba omekšati. Pitanje je bilo zašto mislim da treba koristiti više politike i uljudnosti. Kada sam spomenula da zato što znam kakva je percepcija Rode među ljudima oko mene, moga susjedstva, dobila sam bujicu svačega, tipa o čemu ti pričaš.

Ja jesam možda kontradiktorna, jer sam militantna u vlastitim nastupima, kada predstavljam sebe ili štitim svoju djecu, ali kada predstavljam firmu, neku udrugu i slično, smatram da je politika i kurtoazija nešto što treba koristiti u velikoj mjeri. 
E sada, Roda piše toliko dopisa, i nastupa u tolikim bitkama, da je vjerojatno teško nakon nekog vremena osjetiti tu granicu, a osnovno pitanje je da li vodstvo to i želi.

ja više ne učestvujem aktivno, pa sam tako riješila neslaganje sa načinima provođenja nekih ciljeva (dobrih, skoro sve smatram dobrim), ali se trudim uvijek pomoći oko stvari i na način koji mi se ne čini militantnim.

----------


## mendula

> mendula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa obzirom da je takva reakcija javnosti očito standard, prirodna pojava, koja se događa uvijek i kod svake promjene (vidi post od anchie), *Roda ima pametnijeg posla nego (uzalud) mijenjati psihologiju/sociologiju mase*.
> 
> 
> Nadam se da ovo nije stav Udruge. Jer ako u 'zadatak' krećeš s takvim stavom, onda sumnjam da možeš nešto postići.
> Nažalost.


Nisi me baš razumjela... bit će da pričam španjolski...  :Smile:  
Pod "mijenjati psihologiju/sociologiju mase" mislila sam na "mijenjati svojstvo javnosti da na nož dočeka svaku promjenu", a ne "mijenjati stav o dojenju", "..o AS", ".. o xy".

----------


## cvijeta73

slijedi i nastavak...predugo sam bila pasivna pa me krenulo   :Laughing: 
uglavnom, nakon mog pozitivnog iskustva s vašim portalom, ja krenula u propagandu poznanicama s bebama i s problemima s dojenjem - kad ono šok-je si ti luda, to ti je kao sekta, one sve napadaju isl...
i krenula ja onda u pomnije iščitavanje foruma (do tada sam sam čitala postove u temamam poteškoće s dojenjem i tekstove u portalu vezane uz poteškoće s dojenjem) i moram priznati, i ja sam se u nekom trenutku osjećala kao neodgovorna mama jer u svom šestogodišnjem roditeljskom stažu sam ipak mislila i na sebe, a ne samo na potrebe djece...iščuđavanje i komentari tipa "ne razumijem uopće mame koje svom djetetu u bircu daju da jede šećerić samo da bi one mogle pričati s frendicama" isl... 
poanta svega i moje mišljenje - u javnosti više raditi na promicanju stavova udruge i promociju akcija udruge (teško je s financiranjem, znam...) ali i na forumu bi članice udruge i administratorice trebale paziti na neargumentirane komentare tipa "formula je zlo" i sl...
inače, super ste i samo naprijed, cijeniti konstrukrivne kritike, a zanemariti one druge...
i ja bi voljela negdje hvaliti samu sebe i reći da sam ponosna što sam isključivo dojila moju bebicu, a nisam od onih sretnica što imaju mlijeka na bacanje - ne zato što sam bolja majka nego zato što sam samo ponosna na tu činjenicu...

----------


## Loryblue

> Mama koja je probala dojiti i zatim nije uspjela, vrlo vjerojatno nece bas biti sretna zbog toga.  I uz sve te nerazrijesene osjecaje, cesto i osjecaj krivnje vrlo je lako dozivjeti svaku promociju dojenja kao napad na sebe   
> .......  A to mami koja je htjela a nije uspjela vrlo vjerojatno nece bas lijepo 'sjesti' dok ne razrijesi svoje osjecaje vezano uz prestanak dojenja.


evo ja sam jedna od mama o kojima ti govoriš, ali promoviranje dojenja nikad nisam shvaćala kao napad na sebe jer dojenje ne osigurava činjenicu je li netko dobra ili loša mama.
ima i onih koje su dojile pa se na kraju pokazale "krasnim" mama da ih ne bi ni najljućem neprijatelju poželio za mamu (ovo govrim za jedan konkretan primjer takve mame).
izgleda kako sam ja razriješila svoje unutarnje osjećaje po pitanju ne dojenja, pa me zato promocija dojenja ne pogađa negativno. čak naprotiv.

čak sam razriješila u svojoj glavi to što sam možda i olako odustala od brobe za dojenje, šta se nisam ipak više trudila. ali ko je tada znao da se upornost po pitanju dojenja može isplatit (a nekome i ne mora).

sad kad sam svjesna da je ipak tribalo malo "stisnit zube" i više se potrudit, mogu jedino sebi poželit još jednu bebu, pa vidit hoću li ipak uspjet dojit ili opet neću. ali se ljutit zato što netko promovira dojenje kao najzdraviji oblik hranjenja i komunikacije majke i djetet mi je suludo. ili nedojenje povezivat s lošom majkom, a dojenje s dobrom.
jer svaka majka nastoji bit najbolja.

----------


## ms. ivy

@n@, pregledi as se oglašavaju na radiju. udruga se pojavljuje i na nekim portalima (npr net.hr), i na radiju, i na tv-u, i u novinama - ako i kad nas žele popratiti. neki to rade sustavno, neki povremeno, neki nikad.

a tu je i portal roda.hr na koji svatko može doći u svako doba i pročitati sve što ga zanima o djelovanju i ciljevima udruge. nije baš da smo nezamjetni.

i molim te da mi navedeš kad i gdje je udruga nastupila agresivno, grubo i neprijateljski prema ženama koje ne doje.

----------


## cvijeta73

e da...nakon površnog čitanja vašeg portala bili su i komentari tipa "...za mene ionako nije dojenje, to je za super mame koje...stavljaju samo platnene pelene, koje su 100% posvećene djeci, koje su rodile isključivo prirodnim putem, koje nikad ne gledaju tv nego se edukativno igraju s djecom i sl...
mislim da se ne bi trebale osvrtati na komentare tipa ... zašto se na vašim stranicama ne može raspravljati o adaptiranom...jer je to bespredmetno (kao da idem na forum prijatelja životinja i raspravljam o tome jel bolja ova ili ona salama) ...ali dajte malo vedrine i humora...nemojte baš tako biti smrtno ozbiljne i žrtve, pa nismo na prisilnom radu nego smo na porodiljnom dopustu i uživamo s našim bebačima...
ljude najviše odbijaju stavovi tipa ... ja sam rađala 100 sati u najvećim bolovima, imala na svakoj cici 80 mastitisa, djete nije spavalo 2 minute cijeli dan, ali i danas dojim...
da se razumijemo, ok je hvaliti se, ali ne na topiku gdje se vodi rasprava s mamama koje ne doje - imaš brate mili cijelo bespuće virtualne stvarnosti na ovom ili onom forumu pa otvori topik "i ja sam uspjela dojiti" na koji se one sigurno neće javljati.
to su male sitnice, ali mislim da su one bit svega...

----------


## cvijeta73

[quote="ms. ivy
i molim te da mi navedeš kad i gdje je udruga nastupila agresivno, grubo i neprijateljski prema ženama koje ne doje.[/quote]

eto, i ja mislim da nije ali zašto mnoge žene koje ne doje tako osjećaju? zbog vlastitog osjećaja grižnje savjesti? mislim da ne

----------


## cvijeta73

sve ovo pišem jer mi je žao da usprkos svim naporima koje radite, udruga ima dosta negativnu sliku  u široj javnosti, a zašto-neki razlog valjda postoji...

----------


## Maja

Ja iskreno čak niti ne mislim da udruga općenito ima tako negativnu sliku u širokoj javnosti. Netko se od nas susreće s ovakvim percepcijama, netko s dijametralno suprotnim, na forumu.hr mi je logično da će se prije javiti ljudi koji žele istresti frustraciju nego oni koji imaju potrebu reći i dvije lijepe o Rodi (iako vidim da ima i takvih), prema tome, rekla bih da smo u nekoj očekivanoj ravnoteži.
Nije da ne osluškujemo, otvoreni smo za konstruktivne kritike, ali isto tako imamo jasno definiran put i ciljeve i smatramo (pogotovo kad je riječ o dojenju) da se krećemo u dobrom pravcu.

----------


## cvijeta73

ne govorim o forumu, nego o svojim poznanicama koje generalno loše misle o udruzi, a onda i teško prihvaćaju savjete vezane uz npr. dojenje u kojima vam nema premca.
npr. neki dan sam kod ginekologa vidjela trudnicu kako baca u smeće rodin letak jer "one ionako pričaju gluposti" - a kad dođe do problema i kad pedijatrica zbog neke gluposti preporuči adaptirano...to, priznati ćeš, nije dobro. a dok se roda sa svojim financijskim sredstvima izbori za promjenu stavova pedijatara...ej, budimo realni...

----------


## TinnaZ

I ja sam primijetila tu negativnu sliku, i ne mislim da je općenito svojstvo javnosti da na nož dočeka svaku promjenu. Zavisi od načina na koji radiš promjene. Još mi nitko nikada nije odbio Rodine brošure ili stavio na njih negativan komentar (jer kad ih pročitaš, previše je argumenata i ne ostavljaju prostor za popljuvati ih).
Ali sam isto tako prisustvovala razgovoru gdje sam se i ja osjećala neugodno, jer dočekati osobu u prvoj rečenici nakon dobar dan, koju ne poznaješ niti ste sjeli i upoznali ste, kao odgovor na njen uvodni komentar kako je udruga super, kako će si uzeti brošure da pročita, samo je malo skeptična prema tim platnenim pelenama - sa znate li da istraživanja kažu da su jednokratne pelene kancerogene, i nakon toga minuta argumenata na račun jednokratnih. Žena je pobjegla glavom bez obzira (jer nije imala argumenata da brani jednokratne, ali niti dovoljno da se oduševi platnenima, i jer jednostavno u tom trenutku nije mogla biti niti za niti protiv), a meni je tjednima poslije kad sam je srela bilo  :/ sorry, jer sam imala osjećaj da očekuje da ću je i ja čopiti sa dijete će ti dobiti rak.

----------


## Bubica

Roda je aktivnistička druga, njeno usmjerenje, osim edukacije je aktivizam - promjena zakonske legislative, stavova i mijenja društva u cjelini. Takvo djelovanje ima svoja pravila. KOliko takvih udruga znate (od preko 2000 koliko ih ukupno ima)? Prema onima koje se ja mogu sjetiti ljudi uglavnom imaju skeptičniji stav jer su im prebučni, napadni i "militantni" ali isti ti ljudi su svjesni da se jedino takvim pristupom mogu izazvati promjene u društvu. 
Pa, mi smo se odlučile mijenjati društvo a to ima svoju cijenu. 

Ipak, Roda radi i na pojedinačnoj edukaciji, naši projekti usmjereni prema korisnicima jako su prepoznati i cijenjeni, popunjeni u toj mjeri da ih nekada i ne oglašavamo jer ne možemo odraditi toliki broj aktivnosti. osobno, ja u svojoj okolini u najvećoj mjeri nailazim na pohvale, rijetko, rijetko na pokude.

----------


## TinnaZ

i ja nailazim na pohvale, ostali šute i misle svoje ...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Iz ovoga što ja iščitavam tamo, problem koji se provlači kroz raspravu je što ispada kako se mamama koje ne doje predbacuje da su lošije mame. Takvih insinuacija bilo je i tu, na našem forumu. I mene stvarno muči zašto je tome tako? Nije mi jasno kako bi netko uopće mogao gledati na majku kroz tako usku prizmu? :? Moja mama je mene dojila svega 2-3 mjeseca (uz popularnu nadohranu - sokiće, juhiće i Maldinu već u toj dobi), pa njezino majčinstvo uopće ne gledam u tom svjetlu, kao što imam nekoliko prijateljica čiji su malci odrasli/odrastaju na adaptiranom i također ih ne gledam kroz tu prizmu. Pa zar one doista misle da majke koje doje tako briju? Otkud ta strašna zabluda?

----------


## cvijeta73

možda zbog ovakvih postova

...za mene majka koja ne želi dojiti svoje djete i nije neka majka jer djetetu SVJESNO USKRAĆUJE najbolje (zdravlje, povezanost, psiha)...i to od članice koja posta na rodinom forumu prilično često...

a kad površno čitaš forum i vataš se za svaku...ne zvuči dobro, jel da?

i to još na ovakvom topiku kakav je onaj...pa ajde ti nešto objasni nakon takvih postova.

i svi oni postovi sa žrtvama majka dojilja - ja npr. mislim da je dojenje nakon max 2 mjeseca prilagodbe, u velikoj većini slučajeva manja žrtva od hranjenja adaptiranim - po noći izvadiš cicu i svi sretni, a ajde se diži, kuhaj, hladi ...

ne radi se ustvari uopće o postovima nego o mjestu na kojem su napisani, a koje je puno nabrijanih majki koje jedva čekaju...

i to su sitnice, da, ali puno znače...jer još nisam čula da su se u društvu desile neke promjene a da prije toga nije došlo do kritične mase ljudi koji te iste promjene želi...

----------


## leonisa

Luna, ne znam zasto je to tako....i od kud je krenulo...ali ja cu, prateci tvoj primjer, ponovo reci da mene mama nije dojila ni dana a za mene je najbolja na svijetu  :Heart:  i nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet promatrati majcinstvo kroz tu prizmu.

----------


## leonisa

cvijeta, ali da li je ta forumasica clanica udruge?
jeli to stav njen osoban ili udruge?

opet se vracamo na ono da se ne razlikuje misljenje forumasa od stavova udruge.

----------


## ms. ivy

cvjeta, to je s onog foruma? pa i na našem stalno naglašavamo da ne odgovaramo za sadržaj svakog posta i da stavove forumašica ne treba izjednačavati sa stavovima udruge, kamoli da bi još razmišljale o izjavama svake majke koja doji svoje dijete.

a oni koji su nabrijani će ionako svaku riječ interpretirati na svoj način.

----------


## Davor

Ja ti tu možda i nisam neki posebno dobar primjer, jer svako veličanje formule režem u korijenu. Sitan problem je što se ljudi u svim fazama života emocionalno vežu uz hranu pa onda napad na bočicu doživljavaju jako osobno.
Uostalom, isto ti je s vege/mesojedi, UN/Atkins, vaki/naki vege, alge/ne-alge, mlijeko/bezmlijeka, pamet/... dobro, jasno ti je kamo ciljam.

A nemam ni dana staža dojenja   :Saint:

----------


## Danka_

mislim da je negativna percepcija Rodinog laktavizma od strane sire javnosti samo dio vece slike, odnosno samo se nastavlja na negativnu percepciju laktavizma opcenito

jer sise su uvijek kontroverzna tema u nasoj civilizaciji.

i jos nesto: cini mi se da ljudi Udrugu dozivljavaju kao neki servis koji sami direktno placaju, pa smatraju da imaju pravo na "bolju" uslugu.

----------


## Stijena

Za nekoga tko želi biti što bolji roditelj ne postoji izbor između foruma.hr i rode, to je samo po sebi jasno. 
Ovakvim napisima sigurno nije namjera edukacija i ne vidim zašto bi ih netko takvima shvatio i uopće zašto bi netko tko stvarno želi svom djetetu najbolje, njih uzimao za ozbiljno, a pogotovo njima se zamarao.
Pljuvanje po nekome uvijek više i glasnije govori o onome tko pljuje, nego o onome po kome se pljuje, zato što se mmene tiče  8)

----------


## Lu

ja se slazem sa leonisom i mislim da ljudi uporno brkaju forumase i clanove udruge. i ne samo to vec stavove udruge kao takve i osobne stavove pojedinih clanova. 
mislim da oni koji toliko pljuju po rodi ne citaju previse portal i sve one fantasticne edukativne tekstove kojih ima pravo more, vec se love za razne recenice po forumu "ovaj je rekao ovo pa onaj je rekao ono" i na kraju ispadne da je svaka recenica napisana na forumu ustvari "RODA"

----------


## Danka_

zapravo mislim da se kaze laktivizam   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> možda zbog ovakvih postova
> 
> ...za mene majka koja ne želi dojiti svoje djete i nije neka majka jer djetetu SVJESNO USKRAĆUJE najbolje (zdravlje, povezanost, psiha)...i to od članice koja posta na rodinom forumu prilično često...
> 
> a kad površno čitaš forum i vataš se za svaku...ne zvuči dobro, jel da?
> 
> i to još na ovakvom topiku kakav je onaj...pa ajde ti nešto objasni nakon takvih postova.


jel to post na ovom ili nekom drugom forumu? može link?

inače potpisujem Danku_, mada moram priznat da moje iskustvo percepcije Rode u javnosti puno više preteže na pozitivnu stranu.

----------


## Deaedi

Evo, izvukla sam par komentara-recimo da bi ih ja nazvala malo ekstremnima.... kako li tek djeluju nekima koji samo povremeno virnu na forum...I ne razlikuju forum od udruge.




> Svatko ima pravo na svoj život i na svoj izbor. Ali dojenje je po meni nešto što ne bi smjelo biti izbor.





> ako 1% il čak ako 5% žena ne može dojiti iz pravpog razloga...a ostale il neki dio ne doji iz komoditeta i sl...e pa sorry al i ja smatram da je dojenje baza majčinstva...svi se mi farbamo izvana, a iznutra....okrečeni grobovi...obuć dicu oćemo, ne daj Bože da su gola...al dojit dat antitijela, vitamine, minerale i iznad svega ljubav...eh to je pitanje komoditeta...ma daj molim te...to je čista sebičnost...jest i dosta neznanja...





> E, da još mi nešto nikako nije jasno: kad netko kaže "Nisam dojila jer mi beba nije htjela sisati!" HELOU, pa jel ta beba zna da postoji apoteka u kojoj će mama kupiti adaptirano mlijeko i napraviti mu bočicu? Za mene beba koja ne želi sisati je beba kojoj ne funkcionira nagon za preživljavanje i miri se s činjenicom da će umrijeti od gladi (što mi je teško za povjerovati). Ni moj nije htio, drečao je, a ja mu gurnula sisu u ta drečeća usta, nakon 2 sata kad je guzica izgladnila, da vidiš kako je povukao!





> Ja mislim da je odnos prema dojenju općenito onakav, kakav žena ima prema majčinstvu.





> Neke su majke više zaštitnički raspoložene prema djetetu pa otud i briga seže dublje od komocije (govorim isključivo o komociji) oko bočice, dakle briga za zdravlje od samog početka i tu cica odigrava jedinstvenu ulogu.

----------


## ms. ivy

zgodna stvar s izvlačenjima komentara je da tako izvučeni uvijek izgledaju bombastično.

deaedi, pa ti si barem na forumu dovoljno dugo da znaš da uvijek ispočetka naglašavamo da stavovi svakog pojedinog forumaša *nisu* stavovi udruge.

ili je neki od ovih komentara iz usta članice udruge, možda čak savjetnice za dojenje?

----------


## leonisa

Deaedi, a sad probaj pronaci xy postova savjetnica koji pokusavaju ublaziti neke netakticne postove.

isto tako vjerujem da ce s vremenom i autori ovakvih postova promijeniti misljenje.  znam po sebi.  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ili je neki od ovih komentara iz usta članice udruge, možda čak savjetnice za dojenje?


ovo i mene zanima i dalje molim da stavljate linkove kad nekog citirate, tako da možemo vidjeti o čemu je riječ u cijelom kontekstu.

----------


## zrinka

> mislim da je negativna percepcija Rodinog laktavizma od strane sire javnosti samo dio vece slike, odnosno samo se nastavlja na negativnu percepciju laktavizma opcenito
> 
> jer sise su uvijek kontroverzna tema u nasoj civilizaciji.
> 
> i jos nesto: cini mi se da ljudi Udrugu dozivljavaju kao neki servis koji sami direktno placaju, pa smatraju da imaju pravo na "bolju" uslugu.


  :Klap:

----------


## Sun

> ili je neki od ovih komentara iz usta članice udruge, možda čak savjetnice za dojenje?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo i mene zanima i dalje molim da stavljate linkove kad nekog citirate, tako da možemo vidjeti o čemu je riječ u cijelom kontekstu.


Prijedlog za osoblje:  razmislite da ovo stavite kao pravilo u slučaju kopiranja sa drugog topika!

----------


## Deaedi

> zgodna stvar s izvlačenjima komentara je da tako izvučeni uvijek izgledaju bombastično.


Namjerno sam ih izdovojila, jer nazalost, takve stvari se pamte, a one pozitivne prelako zaboravljaju.




> deaedi, pa ti si barem na forumu dovoljno dugo da znaš da uvijek ispočetka naglašavamo da stavovi svakog pojedinog forumaša *nisu* stavovi udruge.


Pa to sam i naglasila - ja znam, ali oni koji samo povremeno nesto pogledaju, to ne znaju. I onda se stvori kriva slika.




> molim da stavljate linkove kad nekog citirate, tako da možemo vidjeti o čemu je riječ u cijelom kontekstu.


Sa rasprave: Osuđujete li.  Nisam stavila autore, jer je to potpuno nebitno. Ovdje se raspravlja o tome zasto je takva kakva je percepcija Rode, pa sam se sjetila par stvari koje su mene osobno dosta pogodile kada sam ih procitala.

Cure, ne svadim se ja s vama. Samo ukazujem na stvari koje je moguce lose interpretirati.

----------


## leonisa

da, ali ovako van konteksta ja ne znam jel to post clanice, polaznice edukacije, savjetnice....kuzis. 

a razlika je da li je to post forumasice ili gore nabrojano. zato su nam linkovi bili bitni.  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Čuj ne znam...da li su članice Rode obavezne imati svoj status u potpisu?

----------


## zrinka

deaedi
bar ti, koja si ovdje vec neko vrijeme na forumu znas da roda nije forum i da udruga ne moze odgovarati za sve clanove foruma, sto pisu i sto misle a sad s ovim to trazis - da se mi ispricavamao zasto sto je neka forumasica nesto napisala a nije opce napisala da je to sluzebni stav  udruge  :? 

zbilja, cudno

meni je drago sto se ti bavis dobrim imageom nase udrugu
ali
ja stalno imam  osjecaj bas ovako kako je danka_ napisala:




> i jos nesto: cini mi se da ljudi Udrugu dozivljavaju kao neki servis koji sami direktno placaju, pa smatraju da imaju pravo na "bolju" uslugu.

----------


## zmaj

> cvijeta, ali da li je ta forumasica clanica udruge?
> jeli to stav njen osoban ili udruge?
> 
> opet se vracamo na ono da se ne razlikuje misljenje forumasa od stavova udruge.


to je moj stav
što sad na svakom forumu na kojem ću neš napisat a ima veze s dojenjem, rađanjem, platnenin, AS il neš sl....moram napisat da nisam iz Rode i da to nije njihov stav?????? :? 
i od kad to se brani pravo mišljenja??

ja i dalje stojim iza svog
primarna funkcija dojki jest dojenje...a ak si rodila, pa buš dojila, ne? a pogotovo jer se ne može mjerit adpat s dojenjem. a ti valjda želiš najbolje i besplatno "uložit" u svoje djete!!!  :Wink:   dat mu zdravlje...

a ak ne želiš?, a što drugo reć neg da ti je prioritetnija vlastita guza neg zdravlje tvog djeteta
dajte ne budite slijepi

a kud je svijet krenuo, sutra će biti brave new world...sa djecom koja će rast na nekakvim svinjskim potrbušnicama, jer se mamama ne da nosat i patit 9mj...

slobodno se smijte...već u nekom obliku ima toga

i sutra će govorit da je to pravo izbora

----------


## Deaedi

Evo, zmaj je sve rekla umjesto mene.  :D

----------


## Sun

> ak ne želiš?, a što drugo reć neg da ti je prioritetnija vlastita guza neg zdravlje tvog djeteta 
> dajte ne budite slijepi


čemu ovakav razgovor? kaj je tvoje mišljenje sveto pismo? malo uvažavanja nije na odmet

----------


## Danka_

zmaj, ne kuzim kome se obracas, vezano za dojenje

svim majkama koje ne doje, ili samo onima koje su stvarno svjesno odabrale nedojenje

cini mi se da je cilj Rode (izmedju ostalog) pomagati majkama koje zele dojiti, ali imaju problema. tvoje rijeci nemaju puno smisla u tom kontekstu.

----------


## zmaj

> ak ne želiš?, a što drugo reć neg da ti je prioritetnija vlastita guza neg zdravlje tvog djeteta 
> dajte ne budite slijepi 
> 
> 
> čemu ovakav razgovor? kaj je tvoje mišljenje sveto pismo? malo uvažavanja nije na odmet


pa u neku ruku se slažem s tobom
al eto nit sam političar nit neki taktičar
kod mene je što na umu to na drumu
i ne vidim razloga da podvlađujem nekom ko svjesno zakida svoje djete za njabolje moguće (a nije da dođe 10 000eura il što ja znam...radi se o nečem sasvim normalnom tisućama godina..)

----------


## zmaj

mogu živo razumjeti žene koje su na rubu s dojenjem.
sama sam bila na rubu toga da se bacim kroz prozor :/ , jer mi je bila puna kapa tog da se nemrem ni pomaknut (craski), a odma dobila mastitis, a sestre u rodilištu tak divne tipa "sami ste si krivi" "a kaj vi ne bi dojili" i sl... za rdou nisam nikad čula do trenutka kad mi je MM donio savjete oko kupusa i mastitisa. kasnije sam zvala i sos, postala forumaš...pročitala svašta o dojenju, EDUCIRALA se i to mi je dalo DODATNU SNAGU da ne odustanem u svim onim koma psiho-fizičkim danima...i dan danas dojim, velikim djelom zbog edukativne Rode.
hvala

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj, ne kuzim kome se obracas, vezano za dojenje
> 
> svim majkama koje ne doje, ili samo onima koje su stvarno svjesno odabrale nedojenje
> 
> cini mi se da je cilj Rode (izmedju ostalog) pomagati majkama koje zele dojiti, ali imaju problema. tvoje rijeci nemaju puno smisla u tom kontekstu.


pa još sam capslk svjesno ne doje...!!!!!!!!!!
a ovaj moj post gore dovoljno govori o vezi ja/dojenje-roda
hvala još jednom

i da, ko što su na tom dr forumu pisali...možda da se volonterke uključe u rodilišta...ak treba pomoć, evo educirajte me i idem ja. sam, sumnjam da će te me htjet  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

zmaj nije članica udruge, ovo što je iznijela je isključivo njen stav.

udruga se zbilja trudi ne moralizirati niti osuđivati, već dati informaciju.
bdw zmaj, koliko god ti ovdje iskrena i direktna bila, na ovakav način bojim se više odmažeš nego pomažeš promociji dojenja.
nije cilj etiketiranje, nego pružanje pomoći.
vidiš to dobro i iz svog vlastitog primjera.
nije ti pomoglo ovo 


> a sestre u rodilištu tak divne tipa "sami ste si krivi" "a kaj vi ne bi dojili" i sl


 nego ovo 


> kasnije sam zvala i sos, postala forumaš...pročitala svašta o dojenju, EDUCIRALA se i to mi je dalo DODATNU SNAGU da ne odustanem u svim onim koma psiho-fizičkim danima...i dan danas dojim, velikim djelom zbog edukativne Rode


puno je ljudskije, pa i korisnije, pružiti ruku (i rješenje) umjesto osuđivati.

----------


## Deaedi

> ...ak treba pomoć, evo educirajte me i idem ja. sam, sumnjam da će te me htjet


Eh, pa di si bila kada sam te trebala..od mene su svi bili odustali.

----------


## Sun

zmaj to e stvarno super!
ALI osuđivati žene koje nisu uspjele, koje su iz BILO KOJEG razloga odustale je krajnje neprikladno. Naravno da imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali smatram da ga nemaš pravo tako javno naglašavati jer se neke od tih žena mogu osjetiti povrjeđenima

----------


## Danka_

> [
> pa još sam capslk svjesno ne doje...!!!!!!!!!!


a znas li uopce koliki je postotak zena koje stvarno svjesno ne doje  :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj to e stvarno super!
> ALI osuđivati žene koje nisu uspjele, koje su iz BILO KOJEG razloga odustale je krajnje neprikladno. Naravno da imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali smatram da ga nemaš pravo tako javno naglašavati jer se neke od tih žena mogu osjetiti povrjeđenima


pa ne osuđujem!!!  :Rolling Eyes:  
al, voljela bi da smo ipak malo upornije kad su naši tek rođeni miševi u pitanju  :Heart:  
kad nam je netko bolestan, sve bi dali, svugdje otišli, tražili pomoć...
kad je dojenje u pitanju...vidim samo to da nas jako malo doji...a kapu skidam koliko forumašica ne odustaje akoliko problema imaju...tjeraju mi suze na oči...i vjerujem da je to zbog međusobne podrške na forumu i zbog pravih info o dojenju i zbog savjetnica  :Heart:  

možda je to i velikim djelom zbog kulture boce i pretstavljanja "pa što ćete se mučiti s dojenjem...prospavajte cijelu noć....protiv grčeva..." i sl fore koje viđam u marketingu adaptiranog

evo ja pitam članice Rode tj savjetnice
ide li išta po pitanju volonterstva po rodilištima?? ipak je tamo žiža zbivanja...a možda da stvarno imate neš ko doule za dojenje...pa koja hoće da im doula dođe, zvrcne il ostavi poruku i sl...

----------


## zmaj

> ...ak treba pomoć, evo educirajte me i idem ja. sam, sumnjam da će te me htjet
> 			
> 		
> 
> Eh, pa di si bila kada sam te trebala..od mene su svi bili odustali.


nisam u toku. što je bilo kod tebe??

a ja sam sigurno onda super primjer  :Grin:  
mene je svašta spopalo pa bi svojim primjerom i upornošću mogla potaknuti druge da ne odustanu 8)

----------


## anchie76

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> pa još sam capslk svjesno ne doje...!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> a znas li uopce koliki je postotak zena koje stvarno svjesno ne doje


Ja vjerujem da su one sve svjesne da ne doje   :Grin:    No da je to bio njihov IZBOR... sumnjam.  I cesto ce te mame reci da joj se nije dalo i da joj je lakse bilo s bocicom (pa to djeluje kao njen izbor), no da joj pedijatar nije rekao da uzme adaptirano i da nema druge pomoci, ili da joj je pomogao savjetom i podrskom mozda bi onda prica bila drugacija.  

Malo je tih koje odluce da nece dojiti da im se npr. dojke ne bi 'unistile'.... Velika vecina zeli, proba i ne uspije zbog ne adekvatne podrske i krivih savjeta.

----------


## zmaj

je...to je ona niz dlaku. ne da se ped, patronažnim, u rodilištu informirat kak spada
meni odam u početku ponudili bromergon (kak li)...jer sam vidljivo prolupala. pa eto da imaju brigu manje bilo im je lakše ponudit takvo što  :Mad:  
a o savjetima....bila sam računala da nikad neću prestat s dojenjem jer su mi rekle da nakon svakog podoja moram izdajat do kraja (što krišom nisam radila)..a da jet o istina...ne znam bili dojila... daj zamisli, cilo vrime sa sisom bilo u ustima il rukama  :Nope:  

koma

----------


## cvijeta73

mislim da je najveći razlog za odustajanje od dojenja mišljenje da nemaš dovoljno mlijeka, i onda svaka žena zna da može kupiti adaptirano, ali jako malo njih zna da može uspijeti s dojenjem i to s jako malo truda i ne uz ne znam ja kakve žrtve (o drugim problemima ne znam, ali za ovaj sam sigurna). i zato je jako bitno da rodin portal postane relevantno mjesto za traženje pomoći uz dojenje jer iz mog iskustva to je jedino mjesto gdje se prave informacije mogu dobiti...
Zato mislim da je važan soft pristup, naravno kad je riječ o edukaciji (kad je riječ o političarima i multinacionalkama, slobodno dajte hard)
...i ta priča o komociji...opet naglašavam, ne znam kakva je komocija buditi se po noći, raditi bocu i držati bocu dok beba ne počuća.
kod mene je slučaj da iz komocije dojim na zahtjev, da iz komocije su mi oba djeta u mom krevetu, da ne nabrajam dalje...
i da, upravo sam zmaj htjela linkati (još da me netko, molim vas, prosvijetli kako) jer mi se čini prilično aktivna na ovom forumu da bi mogla davati onakve izjave...

----------


## cvijeta73

i mislim da bi stvarno super bilo kad bi rode mogli ubaciti nekako u rodilišta - jer rijeka je fbaby friendly rodilište, a ipak 50% sestri (drugih 50% - super) ti daje savjete za dojenje tipa - vaša beba ima preko tri kile, znači velika je beba i dosta joj je svaka četiri sata, na svaku cicu po 20 min, NIKAKO duže jer, ne znam što će se desiti (ovo svaka četiri sata vrijedilo je za mene jer je beba prvih pet dana bila na intenzivnoj). i naravno, nadohranjivanje je bilo sve u 16 tih dana, ali dobro, to još i mogu shvatiti, obzirom da nisam mogla biti s njom u sobi nego svaka četiri sata, draže mi je bilo da bude nahranjena s bocom i spava nego da četiri sata rida do besvjesti...

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, javljam se za buduću savjetnicu - što se tiče ..."nemam mlijeka" probleme, sve znam ...još da me netko pouči o ostalim problemima koje nisam imala (ragade, mastitis) i ja spremna...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> evo, javljam se za buduću savjetnicu - što se tiče ..."nemam mlijeka" probleme, sve znam ...još da me netko pouči o ostalim problemima koje nisam imala (ragade, mastitis) i ja spremna...


a ne  :Wink:  , edukacija ti je malo kompleksnija i opsežnija od toga, bolje da to savjetnice kažu.
a uključuje i jednu jako bitnu stavku-komunikacijske radionice.

----------


## cvijeta73

znam (u stvari nadala sam se da je tako)...šala...

----------


## ana.m

> evo, javljam se za buduću savjetnicu -


i ja se javljam ,kome da se javim?   :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

(o onom što ja govorah, moglo se shvatit. ne vraćam se tu više)

koliko mi je poznato, savjetnice se školuju 2god????

stvarno bi se trebalo ubacit u rodlišta i neku vrst posjeta??!!

----------


## anchie76

Lijepe su to zamisli vezano za ispravnu podrsku u bolnici i to da se ubacimo u rodilista... mi imamo 16 savjetnica - tako da (uz sve druge prepreke) fizicki je neizvedivo da se "ubacimo" u rodilista - ako si na to mislila.

Druga stvar, ako si mislila na neku drugu vrstu promjena, vjeruj mi da na tome radimo.  No ne mijenjaju se stavovi, misljenje i znanje osoblja u bolnici preko noci.  Sve je to dugogodisnji proces.. i nadasve spor.  Pomaci se vide... Ali mi bi jos vise.  Doci ce i to s vremenom.  Daboga dozivjeli taj dan da se sve pogledamo i kazemo "ajme, nemamo sto vise raditi  :shock: "   :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

jer, evo ja sam surfami sl...čitala sam po časopisima i internetu oko trudnoće...al, nigdje nisam naišla na rodu. možda  zato jer sam sve išla fazu po fazu...
no, opet, nikad do rodilišta nisam čula za rodu..

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam tamo naletjela na Milupin govor (njihova prva godina) ... 
ne bi me čudilo da postoje plaćeni pojedinci koji imaju zadatak ići po forumima i izjednačavati majčino i adaptirano ... 
kao patronažne koje hodaju uokolo i dijele vizitke s logom proizvođača adaptiranog 
 :/

----------


## zrinka

nijhe li posao zdravstvenog osoblja da se kvalitetnu skoluju da mogu pruziti pomoc i edukaciju majkama koje zele dojiti?

vrsite pritisak i na njih, neka se educiraju, neka zavrse tecajeve (postoje vec neki u Hr jako kvalitetni za dobiti certifikat laktacijske profeiosnalne savjetnice), neka im ravnatelji nadju sluha za to....sve to ide u prilog i samim rodilistima...
pogovoto sto svako rodiliste u HR zeli BF titulu...

nas ima jako malo, uz svoj posao koji svakodnevno radimo, volontiramo u rodi, dezuramo na telefonima, sudjelujemo u tecajevima, radimo grupe za dojenje i rodine male skole, prevodimo tekstove, sudjelujemo u radu nacionalnog povjerenstva za dojenje i radimo i vise nego sto mozemo, na ustrb i svog posla i obitelji cesto.....
slobodno tko god je zeljan pomoci, moze postati clanica rode, zavrsiti edukaciju, raditi na promjenama i vidjeti kako to ne ide lako....

mislim da nije fer traziti udruzi dlaku u jajteuk, vaditi iz konteksta izjave neclanica udruge ne bi da je sama udruga za njih odgovorna...neke stvari raditi zlonamjerno...bolje je usmjeriti energiju na pozitivne stvari  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

zrinka   :Love:

----------


## renci

uh, svašta sam sad pročitala, i tu i na tom forumu.hr
Prvo sam se uzrujala i htjela se tamo registrirati da im napišem koju rječ, ali tada bih bila poput njih - bio bi to ispušni ventil, a to sam tako shvatila- tim mamama koje nisu uspjele dojiti, koje se s tim nisu pomirile treba krivac a Roda im je u tom trenu poslužila za to. 
Eto tako ja to vidim, i ne generaliziram, jer da je i jedna od njih edukacijom ili temeljitijim čitanjem našeg portala ili foruma željela pomoć i informaciju o uspješnom dojenju e pa to bi i našla, ali one su površno pročitale ono što im se sviđa i to upotrijebile kao municiju protiv Rode a u obranu svog neuspjeha. Nažalost, taj neuspjeh je njihov i boljeti će ih sve dok si u svojim glavama ne poslože kockice i ne krenu u pozitivnom smjeru. 
Nisu one nemajke jer ne doje, nisu one ništa manje mame jer isto vole svoju djecu kao i ja, ali sam ja educirana mama za razliku od njih i znam zašto ne želim gledati reklame bočica okolo jer je Lutonjica nedavno lijepo napisala:
citiram:
eto vam par razloga: 

1. jer moja 4 godine dojena kćer, iako sama nikad nije imala dudu i bočicu, iako vidi da ni njena mlađa sestra (iliti "beba") nema ni dudu ni bočicu, inzistira na tome da njena lutka ima dudu i bočicu jer "mama, pa beba to mora imati" 

2. jer me moja 4godišnja kćerka svako malo pita zašto naša beba još ne jede kašice. a na moj odgovor da ih jede već 2 mjeseca (misleći na domaće kuhane obroke), moja mi kćer odgovara: "ma ne te, one PRAVE, IZ DUĆANA" 

3. jer je moja 4godišnja kćer neki dan u dućanu uzela s police kutiju H*** (nisam gledala je li bilo riječ o formuli, ili pahuljicama, uglavnom bila je u igri kutija, a ne staklenka) i rekla mi "gle mama, ovo je hrana za margitu, kupi joj". a na moje pitanje kako zna da je to hrana za bebe, pokazala je prstom na znak H*** i rekla "pa vidiš ova slova, tu ti piše BEBA"

Neka ih, nesretne su i da nemam drugog posla (a imam troje krasne dječice koja mi ispune svaki ten ) još bih i razmišljala što će one svojim kćerima savjetovati kada rode, hoće li im biti podrška u dojenju ili će im savjetovati da pojure u prvi dućan i kupe adaptirano i ponude ga bebi iz krasne bočice koja je stigla poštom!

----------


## MGrubi

ja se trudim sizifofski objašnjavati, kad imam volje i vremena

na isti način na koji su se izrazi oko nestajanja mlijeka, nervoznog mlijeka, ko-će-kuću-pospremiti, daj-čaja.. itd uvukle u žene,
na isti način će se uvući i da je adaptirano zamjena, kopija ...
da postoje problemi u dojenju, ali da postoje i riješenja

samo treba biti uporan piliti po istom
po činjenicama

----------


## sladjanaf

> još bih i razmišljala što će one svojim kćerima savjetovati kada rode, hoće li im biti podrška u dojenju ili će im savjetovati da pojure u prvi dućan i kupe adaptirano i ponude ga bebi iz krasne bočice koja je stigla poštom!


aaaah... nemoj me renci vući za jezik...

misliš da ću ja svoju kćer, zato što nisam dojila, "educirati" tako da joj kažem da je dojenje precijenjeno, a adaptirano je baš super?
 ne zato što imam razloga tako vjerovati, nego samo zato što ja nisam dojila?

----------


## renci

slađana, pišem o onim mamama koje su počele temu na forumu.hr, ne o tebi   :Kiss:

----------


## sladjanaf

> ja i dalje stojim iza svog
> primarna funkcija dojki jest dojenje...a ak si rodila, pa buš dojila, ne? a pogotovo jer se ne može mjerit adpat s dojenjem. a ti valjda želiš najbolje i besplatno "uložit" u svoje djete!!!   dat mu zdravlje...
> 
> a ak ne želiš?, a što drugo reć neg da ti je prioritetnija vlastita guza neg zdravlje tvog djeteta
> dajte ne budite slijepi
> 
> a kud je svijet krenuo, sutra će biti brave new world...sa djecom koja će rast na nekakvim svinjskim potrbušnicama, jer se mamama ne da nosat i patit 9mj...
> 
> slobodno se smijte...već u nekom obliku ima toga
> ...


ja osobno mislim da u bilo kojoj ozbiljnoj raspravi moraju sudjelovati iole pristojni i mudri ljudi. 
jer ovo je rezultat nedostatka istoga.
i uopće ne mogu opisati količinu doživljenog šoka nakon ovakvih riječi.
mislim, tko si ti, apostolica dojenja, čudotvorna majka, majka tisućljeća?
i otkud ti pravo na ovakve komentare?
ne da su mene osobno uvrijedili (jer nisu), nego su prije svega nepristojni i, ruku na srce, naivni. kao da dolaze od osobe bez iole životnog iskustva.

----------


## sladjanaf

> slađana, pišem o onim mamama koje su počele temu na forumu.hr, ne o tebi


ma sve 5 

ali ne znaš ustvari što te žene misle i kako se osjećaju - možda je to obrambeni mehanizam od krivnje koju možda osjećaju. 
pa će bit odlične majke-savjetnice svojoj djeci jednog dana.

----------


## ronin

pročitala sam 2-3 strane na tom forumu,dalje mi se nije dalo jer kad pročitaš prvih par postova,vidio si uglavnom sve

oko takvih komentara se ne treba uopće uzrujavati,već odmahnuti glavom i raditi dalje

je,teško je kad se pliva uzvodno

međutim,meni je to na neki način i kompliment jer kad su se ljudi u povijesti borili za osnovna ljudska prava,mijenjali ustaljene diskriminirajuće norme nisu nailazili na simpatije i aplauz

pogledajmo samo sufražetkinje početkom 20 st-koliko su te žene pretrpjele poruge,vrijeđanja,diskriminiranja,bile su zatvarane...a činile su stvari od općeg dobra,danas ih povijesni udžbenici slave

svatko tko odluči mijenjati stvari izvan ustaljenih općeprihvaćenih tokova riskira u najmanju ruku nesimpatiju

vrijeme će dati pravu ocjenu,to je sigurno
a dotle Rodice,furajte svoj film  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

odi na 13. i 14. str  8)

----------


## ronin

ma draga svaka ti čast ali...

Margaritas ante porcas :/

----------


## MGrubi

a?

bitno je da se čuje, ne da mi se večeras više objašnjavati

----------


## renci

_sladjanaf:ali ne znaš ustvari što te žene misle i kako se osjećaju - možda je to obrambeni mehanizam od krivnje koju možda osjećaju. 
pa će bit odlične majke-savjetnice svojoj djeci jednog dana._
Pa o tome i pišem, možda im je to samo ispušni ventil (ispuhivanje na rodi), a meni se na da sad mislit što će bit kad će bit..
I istina je da nikada za nikoga ne znaš što misli ili osjeća ali kad nešto napiše onda u to vjeruješ, saznaš kako razmišlja, zar ne? Ono što su one napisale nije lijepo, ali ako im je lakše i ljepše da tako misle... Ono što ja mislim je da su pune negativizma, nesretne.
Kasno je, vrijeme je da više ne mislim, laku noć.

----------


## ssss

> Kako se boriti protiv nerazumijevanja?
> Stalno imam osjećaj kao da pričamo kineski...


Probat doči do gin,konferencija i imati kratko predavanje 
Običi sve ginekološke ordinacije i zamoliti da svakoj trudnici dr.da brošure koje bi bilo poželjno proučiti
mislim da je jako bitno baš kod ginekologa djelovati dok je žena još trudna da zna reagirati...A i nemaju baš svi pristup int. ,a u časopisima i na tv baš se i ne propagira (osim onog spota-majčino mlijeko najbolj....)
Običi sve pedijatre, patronažne službe i bolnice s predavanjem(može i o pl.pel) dati im dvd koji bi pustili trudnicamakada bi bilo moguče da svaka trudnica dobije  jedan,pa i malo opširniji  :Smile: 

Ako i ne ovo sve barem probati preko gin.dati svakoj trudnici dvd o važnosti dojenja  :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

Nisu svi ginekolozi spremnid dijeliti Rodine brošure.
Najbolje svatko zna stavove svojeg ginekologa. U skoro svakom gradu ima voditeljica Rodine podružnice, može svaka forumašica koja ima volju kontaktirati je i zatražiti par kompleta brošura. I onda odnijeti svom ginekologu.
Ista stvar sa patronažom. Ja sam se dugo dvoumila oko svog, neki dan sam mu odnijela jedan komplet, a patronaži već odavno, oni su bili oduševljeni brošurama. Znači, i cure koje nisu članice, samo naprijed, svatko može učiniti mali korak, ne može sve Roda kao udruga.

Ono što uvijek naglasim, ne morate mi ih vraćati, ali ih niti u kojem slučaju ne bacajte nakon što pročitate, imamo ih premalo da bi se bacale, radije dajte nekome za koga mislite da će se uskoro baviti majčinstvom.

----------


## ssss

Ako je tako onda bi čak mogle i kad vidimo na cesti trudnicu zaustavit,pitat dali je več dobila i ako nije dati joj brošure  :Grin:  meni to nebi bio problem,ali sam mislila da to baš nebi bilo na "nivou" pa da fakat nebi pričali svi da su Rode poludile  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

pa baš na cesti  :/ , biti će dovoljno da odneseš svom ginekologu, ako nemaš pitaj voditeljicu najbliže podružnice .

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ja i dalje stojim iza svog
> primarna funkcija dojki jest dojenje...a ak si rodila, pa buš dojila, ne? a pogotovo jer se ne može mjerit adpat s dojenjem. a ti valjda želiš najbolje i besplatno "uložit" u svoje djete!!!   dat mu zdravlje...
> 
> a ak ne želiš?, a što drugo reć neg da ti je prioritetnija vlastita guza neg zdravlje tvog djeteta
> dajte ne budite slijepi
> ...


od kud mi pravo?? na tvoju žalost građanin sam ovog društva i odtud mi pravo  :Smile:  
tvoj šok? zaboli me. svak će protumačit kak mu se sviđa. a ja i dalje stojim iza sebe.
pusa

----------


## apricot

na ovom topicu komentiramo komentare sa nekoga drugoga foruma.
i iščuđavamo se kako imaju loše mišljenje o nama i dojenju.
i o svemu čime se Roda bavi.

ovakvi postovi sigurno ne pripomažu razbijanju takvih predrasuda.
dapače, samo pojačavaju sumnje da Roda oko sebe okuplja neke agresivne ljude.

 :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

zmaj, to što na svakom drugom topicu napišeš da nisi političar ni taktičar nije ti opravdanje za potpuni nedostatak autocenzure. u razgovoru i raspravi moramo poštivati sugovornika bar u toj mjeri da ne dozvolimo da nam s jezika siđe baš sve što nam je u glavi. ono što misliš, možeš reći i na način koji ne vrijeđa ostale.

i potpisujem apricot, komentiranje nečega napisanog negdje drugdje neće nas daleko odvesti... edukativno sigurno nije.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja stvarno ne razumijem, i molila bi te da mi objasniš, tvoju potrebu da uporno naglašavaš svoje stavove bez milimetra ustupke. što stvarno misliš da mama koja nije uspjela s dojenjem, sad kad je već očito da povratka nema, umjesto riječi utjehe (kao što su ...ok, tako je kako je, uživaj u bebici,a kad budeš opet trudna javi nam se pa ćemo zajedno probati opet...ili već nešto slično) želi čuti da i nije baš neka mama? rekla sam već, možeš slobodno otvoriti topik "kako sam ja bila uporna s dojenjem" i tu se sve zajedno možemo hvaliti našom upornošću i krajnjim uspjehom (jer i za to imamo potrebu, barem ja), ali brate mili, dolijevati sol na ranu na mjestima gdje se upravo vodi rasprava s mamama koje nisu uspjele...nije mi nikako jasno...i vjerujem da to nisu neke neodgovorne mame (velika većina njih) već mame kao ti i sve mi koje je splet okolnosti, a najviše od svega bez prave informacije u pravo vrijeme, doveo do toga da posustanu. pa bar budi solidarna s rodama pa ne bacaj takve komentare na mjestu gdje se one trude dokazati da dojenje nema nikakve veze s majčinskom ljubavi, nego da je mm najbolja moguća hrana za naše bebe koja je i više od hrane...
i još nešto - zamisli mamu nedojilicu s foruma.hr kao direktoricu korporativnih komunikacija neke naše velike banke kad treba odlučiti o dodijeli donacijama raznim NGO-ima...

----------


## cvijeta73

može jedan OT - stalno mi bode u oči moje korisničko ime koje sam zabunom krivo napisala, a sad ne znam kako ga ispraviti...hoću biti cvijeta!!! pomoć...

----------


## apricot

javi se anchie76, ali mislim da ćeš čekati do ponedjeljka.
(cvijeta već postoji, biraj nešto treće)

----------


## sladjanaf

> tvoj šok? zaboli me.


mislim da mi je ovo posve dovoljno   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> na ovom topicu komentiramo komentare sa nekoga drugoga foruma.
> i iščuđavamo se kako imaju loše mišljenje o nama i dojenju.
> i o svemu čime se Roda bavi.
> 
> ovakvi postovi sigurno ne pripomažu razbijanju takvih predrasuda.
> dapače, samo pojačavaju sumnje da Roda oko sebe okuplja neke agresivne ljude.


Upravo tako.

S obzirom da se Udruga bori za neke stvari (dojenje, AS, prirodni porod, ne po guzi...) i za promjene vise-manje ustaljenih metoda roditeljstva, na neki način patronizira, odnosno drugima govori da to sto rade nije dobro. E sad, naravno da su ljudi na to osjetljivi i ne vole kritičare. Pa onda kada se nađe i najmanji povod da diskreditiraš kritičara, naravno da se preuveličava. Npr., u kampanji o dojenju pojavila se MV. I u TV reklami govori: Nije mi jasno kako neke zene ne doje...I onda za par mjeseci ispada da se ni ona nije odrekla svojih poroka. I takve stvari se zapamte više od same akcije. I eto ti predrasuda.

----------


## Deaedi

ispricavam se radi pravopisa, pisem istovremeno nesto drugo, gdje nema nasih znakova

----------


## Ivanna

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zmaj prvotno napisa
> ...


Stvarno ne misliš da si malo pretjerala?  :shock: 
I ja sam čula jako puno, po meni, banalnih razloga za nedojenje. 
Zapravo se u mnogo stvari slažem s tobom. I ja skidam kapu svima onima koje su bile uporne i unatoč svim problemima dojile i dojile. Treba biti uporan jer je majčino mlijeko jednostavno savršena hrana za svako dijete.
Ali nije sve crno-bijelo, nije sve "oćeš ili nećeš". 
Ova tvoja izjava (boldana) je, u najmanju ruku, nepristojna. 

Već je netko napisao, ali ja ću ponoviti. Kako netko uopće može gledati je li žena dobra majka samo kroz prizmu dojenja? 
I mene je mama dojila 2-3 mj., rano započela sa dohranom, nije me vozila u AS (al je koristila platnene   :Grin:  )....pa je svejedno bila i još je najbolja mama na svijetu!   :Heart:  

Da ne ponavljam, slažem se s ovim zadnjim postom od *Deaedi*

U svojoj okolini nisam vidjela/čula kritike na račun neke nedojilje, ali pitanja poput "pa do kad ti misliš dojiti", "tako dugo dojenje ti nije dobro za razvoj djeteta", "mlijeko ti sad više nema vrijednost, sad je ko voda", ....sam čula pa neznam koga se češće napada; dojilje ili nedojilje.

(ovo je više vezano za "agresivnu propagandu dojenja")

----------


## mojemalo

dobar dan forumašice

Js molim da mi eto po ''bontonu'' objasnite zaštomislite da su mame sa forum.hr - a needucirane i da do njih ne dopire rodina poruka.
Ja sam jedna od tih mama s foruma koja ima mišljenje da su rodine forumašice pre agresivne prema mamama koje ne doje  ili nisu istomišljenice velike rodineforumske večine.  Odalke vam uopće pravo prozivati nas ne educiranim i informiranim osobama, ja to jesam i 99% žena tamo također jesu, sve smo mi visile za vrijeme trudnoće na rodinim stranicama ali ono što nas ZGRAŽA je to da seovdje na forumu ne možeš kvalitetno savjetovati ako ne dojiš bar 2-4 godine, ako ne koristiš platnene pelene ,ako ne kupuješ rodin propagandni materijal i ne dolaziš na rodine kavice. 
Sve što se tamo htjelo postić je možda ako ipak razmislite je da rode šalju dobru poruku da je dojenje bolje naravno, ali to rade na krivi način i da, ruku na srce, pretjeruju u nekim stvarima kao što je ta halabuka oko poštanskih čestitkica.
Zato nemojte, zaista, nemojte na takav način napadati ljude da su needucirani jer to nije način da dokažete da rode nisu ''militantne'' . 
Bolje smislite način kako ispraviti način vaše propagande.

S poštovanjem 
forumašica forum.ha - a...

----------


## maria71

ja jako volim forum.hr

jer tamo ima puno više podforuma nego ovdje i ima jako poučnih topica ,a i onih gdje se od srca nasmijem ( npr kad lik traži gdje je najjeftiniji dnevni odmor u okolici zgb-a  i svi topici na kokošinjcu   :Grin:  )

no tamo više ne postam, samo čitam ,jer su forumaši malo preagresivni za moj ukus.

i gle ,ja sam ovdje već 4 godine s ovim nemogućim forumašicama, a nedojilja sam i koristila sam pampers...

i to sve one znaju 

i nijedna mi nije došla na vrata sa heklerom

----------


## Ancica

> dobar dan forumašice
> 
> Js molim da mi eto po ''bontonu'' objasnite zaštomislite da su mame sa forum.hr - a needucirane i da do njih ne dopire rodina poruka.
> Ja sam jedna od tih mama s foruma koja ima mišljenje da su rodine forumašice pre agresivne prema mamama koje ne doje  ili nisu istomišljenice velike rodineforumske večine.  Odalke vam uopće pravo prozivati nas ne educiranim i informiranim osobama, ja to jesam i 99% žena tamo također jesu, sve smo mi visile za vrijeme trudnoće na rodinim stranicama ali ono što nas ZGRAŽA je to da seovdje na forumu ne možeš kvalitetno savjetovati ako ne dojiš bar 2-4 godine, ako ne koristiš platnene pelene ,ako ne kupuješ rodin propagandni materijal i ne dolaziš na rodine kavice. 
> Sve što se tamo htjelo postić je možda ako ipak razmislite je da rode šalju dobru poruku da je dojenje bolje naravno, ali to rade na krivi način i da, ruku na srce, pretjeruju u nekim stvarima kao što je ta halabuka oko poštanskih čestitkica.
> Zato nemojte, zaista, nemojte na takav način napadati ljude da su needucirani jer to nije način da dokažete da rode nisu ''militantne'' . 
> Bolje smislite način kako ispraviti način vaše propagande.
> 
> S poštovanjem 
> forumašica forum.ha - a...


Ako su postanske cestitkice tako nevazne, zasto se onda uzrujavat sto ih nece biti? Zasto je tako vazno da HPT nastavi slati flasice kao poklone?

Rodinoj grupi za zastitu dojenja od neeticnog marketinga je bitno da se takav marketing prekine i one po tom pitanju djeluju. 

Ako ti je vazno da se marketing nastavi, onda ti djeluj nekim svojim putevima, tebi pravilnim.

Roda vjeruje da je njen put pravilan. Da je slusala i da slusa ovakve kritike koje se iznose na topiku o kojem se raspravlja (a kritike nisu unikatne i slusamo ih vec godinama - niste otkrile toplu vodu - dapace ponavljate tocno ono sto i industrija nadomjestaka za mlijeko zeli da ponavljate), o dojenju se na hrvatskim prostorima ne bi culo niti "d" (osim u kontekstu kak je to zastarjeli koncept).

Daklem, da naglasim, ono sto forumasice forum.hr foruma na tom topiku iznose u obliku kritike na rodino djelovanje nije niti prvo niti posljednje, istih argumenata i istih optuzbi moze se naci na mnogim drugim mjestima, od samog pocetka Rodinog djelovanja prije sest godina.

I ono sto ja mislim je - hvala Bogu da se Roda zbog takvih kritika nije pokolebala u svojem nastojanju da se dojenju vrati uloga koju treba imati.

----------


## zrinka

svasta covjek sazna
pa da se i nas propagandni materijal kupuje    :Grin:  
(nije li ovo tek jedna od mnogih predrasuda?)

no, meni se i dalje cini da neki clanovi foruma.hr ukljucujuci i tebe imate misljenje puno predrasuda prema rodinim clanicama...jer nas ima svakakvih, i koje doje i koje ne doje, i koje imaju jednokratne pelene i koje imaju platnene pelene...


udruga se uvijek ogradjuje od clanica foruma i to pisem zadnjih dana ko zna koji put, jer clanovi foruma rodinog su jedno a clanovi udruge su drugo i clanovi foruma i njihova misljenja ne predstavaljaju misljenje udruge

jel to tesko shvatiti?
i jel tesko shvatiti da ne moze svako slovo kontrolirati i da je svatko odgovoran za svoje rijeci?

a stav udruge je nesto drugo
ako  te on zanima, mozes ga naci ili nas upitati

imamo clanica koje doje i koje ne doje i nisu nikad dojile...
imamo clanica koje koriste jednokratne pelene i one koje koriste platnene pelene...

ali zna unaprijed da je djaba ovo sto pisem, jer kad netko unaprijed stvori sliku o udruzi na osnovu rekla-kalaza informacija, ne znam sta se moze uciniti, osim i dalje ici onako kako smo se dogovorile kad smo udrugu i osnovale..ici dalje prema drustvu naklonjenom djeci, na nacin za koji mislimo da je ispravan, kritizirati stvari u drustvu koje smatramo da treba promijeniti i raditi na nasim projektima i dalje...

pa tko voli, nek izvoli, mi smo tu
dezurne i na telefonima, i na pregledima autosjedalica, i na rasprodajama, i na standovima...

 :Smile:

----------


## Sun

> ono što nas ZGRAŽA je to da seovdje na forumu ne možeš kvalitetno savjetovati ako ne dojiš bar 2-4 godine, ako ne koristiš platnene pelene ,ako ne kupuješ rodin propagandni materijal i ne dolaziš na rodine kavice.


ovo je totalna neistina

----------


## Ivanna

> ... ali ono što nas ZGRAŽA je to da seovdje na forumu ne možeš kvalitetno savjetovati ako ne dojiš bar 2-4 godine, ako ne koristiš platnene pelene ,ako ne kupuješ rodin propagandni materijal i ne dolaziš na rodine kavice.


Ovo je takva laž!  :shock:  Što želiš postići takvim izmišljanjem?!

A kako se zove osoba koja tvrdi da majčino mlijeko nije ništa bolje od adaptiranog? Da je za dijete svejedno doji li majka ili ne jer "ni ja nisam dojena pa što mi fali"? NEEDUCIRANA! Što je tu tako uvredljivo?!

Ti (a nisi jedina, nažalost) očito izjednačavaš stavove udruge sa stavovima pojedinih forumaša. A neke bi se forumaš(ic)e stvarno moglo svrstati u militantne. 

Ja nisam članica udruge. (ovo bi valjda trebalo svaki put naglašavati da se zna   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Danka_

kao i vecina na ovom topicu, mislim da si Zmaj dopusta previse. da ilustriram: nedajboze da sam imala problema s dojenjem i slucajno se njoj obratila za pomoc (znam da nije savjetnica, ali eto, zene se medjusobno savjetuju). i sto bi se desilo da unatoc njenim savjetima nisam uspjela? rekla bi mi da se nisam dovoljno trudila, bez obzira na okolnosti.   :Evil or Very Mad:  jer ona "ne osudjuje, ALI voljela bi da su mame upornije" (a tko postavlja granicu?)

e sad, ako si ona dopusta previse, mislim da na ovom moderiranom forumu postoje oni koji je u tome mogu sprijeciti. ne vidim na koji nacin neki njeni postovi doprinose konstruktivnoj raspravi, osim sto mogu izazvati frustracije i bol kod nekih drugih.... mama, jel. no, nema veze po njoj, nju to ionako "zabole".

----------


## Honey

Stvarno ne vidim smisla u komentiranju topika s drugog foruma. Pa može i tamo napisati što god netko želi.
Ovak je to samo tračanje.

Onda dođe netko s drugog foruma i počinje pljuvanje i ovdje, a tu stvarno nisam navikla na takav način komunikacije.

Kad sam se registrirala na forum, a i kad sam ispunjavala pristupnicu za Udrugu, nigdje nije bilo stavke "dojenje minimalno 2 godine" ni "koristimo platnene pelene" ni slično  :/  I nikad, baš nikad, nisam vidjela da ijedna članica udruge nekoga osuđuje zbog toga na forumu. Ovdje se možeš savjetovati i o platnenim i o jednokratnim pelenama, o odgoju, zdravlju, svemu što se tiče obitelji. Jedino ne o adaptiranom mlijeku, što je valjda nekima jedino važno pa dalje od toga ni ne gledaju.
Što se propagandnih materijala tiče, dobila sam ih džabe i dijelim ih džabe   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> cvjeta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo, javljam se za buduću savjetnicu -
> 
> 
> i ja se javljam ,kome da se javim?


Nitko mi nišp ne odgovara, a ja sam mislila ozbiljno   :Smile:  .
Može nekakve info na pp?

----------


## Zorana

Pa javi se Maji.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> Pa javi se Maji.


Thanks   :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

Majooooooooooo!
Šalim se, poslat ću joj pp!   :Grin:

----------


## voleksmolek

Nekak sam stalno mislila da je forum kao medij smišljen da bi svi koji to žele mogli izreči svoje mišljenje, bez obzira kakvo i koliko militantno bilo, a moderatori su tu da brišu ono što se kosi s pravilima pojedinog foruma. Ne vidim razloga da ste tak militantne prema zmaju.

Isto tak internet je smišljen da bi se informacije izmjenjivale brže i jednostavnije, a ne da bi se isključilo vlastitu glavu. Jer tko mi može garantirati za istinitost bilo kojeg podatka ili informacije objavljenih na internetu? Zašto bi nas onda rastuživalo ako je netko napisao nešto u što taj čas ne vjerujemo? ili ipak vjerujemo? Npr da smo loše mame jer smo... ili jer nismo..., ili da smo super mame... Sve je to relativno... Misliti malo treba.

Drage RODE, učinile ste mnogo za mnoge od nas i hvala vam na tome. (Mene ste od ružnog poroda i ne dojenja dovele do prekrasnog poroda i prekrasnog dojenja u drugom pokušaju.)

Ne čini mi se da trebate popravljati sebe, je sve ovo blaćenje dio je kulture bočice koju nastojite razbiti. Time bi mnoge majke (i očevi, svekrve...) bili prisiljeni suočiti se s vlastitim greškama i zabludama, od kojih mi se čini najgora ona da je adaptirano jednako dobro kao mm (ne zovemo ga više niti kravlje mlijeko, adaptirano - to tak dobro zvuči!). To suočavanje i preuzimanje vlastite odgovornosti je jako bolno. Svi smo mi vrlo osjetljivi kad su naši maleni u pitanju. U njima ne samo da vidimo njih, nego i sebe. Pa je lakše reči da mi niš ne fali od adaptiranoga a rode su militantne.  :Nope:  

Mislim da biste na blaćenja trebale gledati kao na dobar znak, da se nešto događa, da ste došle do bolnog mjesta (ima ona neka izreka da se za dobrim konjem praši, tak nekak). 

Drage RODE, za vaš dosadašnji trud i uspjehe stvarno ste zaslužile   :Klap:  i ne bojte se blata, jer na zemlji i vodi, uz malo sunca, naraste veliko drveće. (a to govorim zato da se moje malo sunce ne moralo za 20 godina svađati na porodu kao mi sad)

----------


## kokolina2

Drage clanice Rode i forumasice Rodinog foruma,

Procitavsi vecinu ove teme i onu na forum.hr, mogu reci da su me na obje strane neki komentari nazivcirali. 

Majcino mlijeko je najprirodnije za dijete, a ono sto je prirodno je i najbolje. Osobno smatram da je glupost kad neka majka odluci ne dojiti zato da joj se grudi ne objese. No, vjerujem da vecina majki ipak zeli dojiti: neke uspiju, neke ne. 

Ono sto me ovdje smeta jest kada netko komentira da majka koja nije uspijela s dojenjem nije dovoljno educirana, ili se nije dovoljno trudila (bilo da je samo forumasica ili nesto vise). Patroniziranje ni u cemu nije dobro. Svaka osoba je drukcija, i svatko drukcije dozivljava stvari, ima drukciju toleranciju na bol itd., i nitko ne moze znati je li se neka majka dovoljno ili nedovoljno potrudila oko dojenja osim nje same. Nisam zagovornik adaptiranog mlijeka, medjutim, ako netko zbilja gubi zivce od boli/stresa ili cega vec, toliko da to ne moze izdrzati, radije neka bude sretan s bebicom na drugi nacin. Vjerujem da shvacate da istu stvar razliciti ljudi razlicito dozivljavaju.

Ja sam majka i dojim svoje dijete, uspijela sam s relaktacijom i drago mi je zbog toga, ali evo da ispricam neke detalje. U trudnoci sam procitala hrpu toga o dojenju, pokupila sve moguce rodine i ine brosure, ali nista od toga nije pomoglo kad sam rodila. Dojenje je toliko krvnicki boljelo da sam vristala i nisam mogla izdrzati. Imala sam odmah zastoj mlijeka i boljelo me i izdajanje. Pokusavala sam staviti bebu na sisu, ali i dalje je bilo neizdrzivo pa sam nekako pocela izdajati i kad me uhvatio prvi mastitis nazvala sam rodin sos telefon. Osoba koja me savjetovala nije rekla rijecima nista lose, ali me pogodilo sto me par puta pitala: "zasto izdajate?"jer sam se osjecala u svom onom kaosu kao da se moram opravdavati. 
Moja beba je morala na pocetku dobivati i adaptirano. Takodjer sam zbog nekoliko razloga provela tjedan dana u bolnici bez bebe ubrzo nakon poroda, primajuci vise lijekova tako da bez adaptiranog za nju tada ne bi bilo hrane. Dobivala sam mastitise svakih nekoliko dana i bila na rubu ocaja- pokusavala dojiti: jedan podoj uspije, drugi bih si ruke htjela iscupati od boli, a polozaj je bio pravilan i sve je bilo kako treba, ali bol nije nestajala.
Mogu reci da sam vec psihicki bila polu-rastrojena od bolnih podoja, izdajanja i hranjenja na bocicu. Komentara sa strane je bilo i 1)onih da bih se trebala truditi i dalje, da je dojenje najbolje za bebu i kako to da me toliko boli. Napominjem da mi ni ginekologica ni doktorica nisu vjerovale da je takva bol, a obje su dojile svoju djecu; 2) i onih koji su rekli da ako ne mogu izdrzati, radije prijedjem posve na adaptirano. Mene su zivcirale obje strane, jer nitko nije znao kako mi je.
Tek nakon vise od 3mj. sam nakon poduzeg perioda samo izdajanja opet probala staviti bebu na sisu i nije me vise toliko boljelo i tako je krenulo nase dojenje, malo kasno, ali jos uvijek uspijevamo a blizi nam se godina dana. Da nisam uspijela i da mi netko kaze da je to zato sto nisam bila dovoljno educirana, smatrala bih to u najmanju ruku bezobraznim komentarom. 
Inace, citam rado Rodine tekstove, i drago mi je da postojite, ali preferiram postati na forumu.hr cisto iz razloga sto se tamo osjecam ugodnije, jer me nitko nije omalovazavao zbog adaptiranog kao sto to ovdje neke forumasice znaju ciniti i jer se nisam osjecala da se moram opravdavati zato sto sam se samo izdajala na pocetku.
I jos jedno, iako je majcino mlijeko najzdravije, ne znaci da ce i osoba koja je dojena biti zdravija od nedojene. Moja majka me nije dojila i nikad nisam bila alergicna niti bolezljiva (niti je moja majka bila sebicna, niti mi je pruzila manje ljubavi, niti sam ja zbog njenog nedojenja manje vrijedna osoba od nekoga tko je bio dojen). Moja beba je imala kombiniranu prehranu na pocetku pa ima dermatitis. Prijateljica iskljucivo doji svoju bebu vec 5 mjeseci, a mali je bolezljiv i ima puno gori dermatitis. 
I jos jedno sto mi je cudno: znam nekoliko majki-dojilja (i velikih zagovornica dojenja) koje su za nadohranu koristile vecinom kupljene kasice. Osobno mi je takav nastup kontradiktoran, jer ako je prirodnije zdravije, onda je prirodnije nabaviti zdravo voce i povrce i sam ga pripremiti vlastitom djetetu.
No dobro, zeljela sam vam nekako objasniti u cemu ja i mnogi poput mene vide problem.
Sretno RODI i SVIM mamama i bebama i neka se nitko ne ljuti, jer mi nije bila namjera napasti ikoga.

----------


## Zorana

Kad si se vec registrirala, nadam se da ces se i zadrzati na nasem forumu.  :Smile:

----------


## Imga

> jer me nitko nije omalovazavao zbog adaptiranog kao sto to ovdje neke forumasice znaju ciniti i jer se nisam osjecala da se moram opravdavati zato sto sam se samo izdajala na pocetku


osobno nikad nisam vidjela da se na ovom forumu nekoga omalovažavalo zbog AD niti se itko opravdava za izdajanje, dapače, svi će naići na podršku i razumijevanje
ali, prema pravilima foruma nije dozvoljeno davati savjete niti otvarati topice o AD jer se to kosi s ciljevima Udruge koja je vlasnik ovog foruma

drago mi je da si nam došla   :Love:  
zbog svog iskustva s dojenjem i ti možeš nekome ovdje biti podrška

----------


## zmaj

svak tumači kak mu se prohtije, pa ste eto i vi protumačile moje riječi...
da, dojenjen nije majčinstvo u globalu. al je ta sisa sve onom smotuljku koji se rodio. sve mu je bar prvih 6mj. i to ne samo u prehrani, neg i maženju, tješenju, smirivanju...
evo sad po stoti put ponavljam: moje mišljenje je da mama koja ne želi dojiti itekako ne drži do svog djeteta jer ga zakida za sve ono što sisa je. ta to maleno se još u utrobi priprema za funkciju dojenja...
no, mnogo vas se našlo uvrijeđenim. ne znam zašto? jer evo čitam da ste sve tile dojit. u čem je onda stvar? očito reagirate iz rana i očito vsa to još boli.
virtualno poznajem jednu forumašicu koja ima velike muke s dojenjem. kako je bebač preša 6mj, ja osobno sam joj čestitala i rekla ajd (u slobodnom prijedvodu) "ne muči se više". dala si sve od sebe. proslavi to, daj dohrano i daji adapt. no, eto ona je rekla kad je već mogla toliko još će malo stisnut zube. skidam joj kapu. s tim problemima, ne znam bila ja ustrajala.
vidim da su se neki uhvatili i na "upornost". pa istina je da bi mogli bit uporniji. u svemu, a ne samo u dojenju. no isto tako svak od nas (kak je od vas to već neka rekla) ima neke svoje granice, svoje dosege, i ok.
najčasnije mi je kad netko da sve od sebe. to je prava stvar.
još u školi su me učili da nije bitno 5, 3...bitno je dat sve od sebe.
dal sam ja dala sve od sebe? ne znam. u sve što mi se dogodilo, vidim da sam dost dala, al dal je to zadnja granica, ne znam.
za tu upornost i za tu snagu zaslužna je i roda sa informacijama koje zlata vrijede (jer što su drugo djeca neg zlato).

zato, ne znam što ste se našle uvrijeđenima. ak se koja mogla uvrijedit, a to je jedna s kojom sam prek pp već prija komunicirala, a koja je rekla da je dojenje bezveze i točka. samo se ona mogla pravo i istinski uvrijedit, ak hoće. no, mislim da bi i ona napisala
zaboli me za tebe. tko si ti da se zbog tebe vrijeđam...

s poštovanjem
zmaj

p.s. da razmišljala sam o savjetovanju za dojenje
no ne želim cure dovoditi u nepotrebne probleme
ipak sam ja prekruta, zar ne  :Razz:

----------


## cvijeta73

evo ja nešto razmišljala...(bravo ja)
prvo sam čitala samo ovaj forum i samo topike "...nemam dovoljno mlijeka..."i sl, onda sam nedavno nakon prvih kritika na račun spomenutog na koje sam naišla u bližoj mi okolini, počela čitati i ostale topike, onda sam išla na forum.hr, npr. topike o dohrani i moji dojmovi su slijedeći:
1. istina je da je ovaj potonji forum puno ležerniji, da se tako izrazim, odnosno nema kritika od strane članica i ako započneš dohranu s 3,5 mjeseca s keksom i ako bebi od dva mjeseca daješ litre čaja i za sve slične ludorije koje bi na rodinom forumu izazvale salve zgražanja i osuda 
2. istina je i da sam ja npr. prije par dana ) kad je M (7 mj) zaspala nakon podužeg vremenskog perioda nespavanja i konstantnog nezadovoljstva i protestiranja (taj dan je bila pravi namčor) dala J (6,5god) da prvo gleda TV crtiće jedno sat i pol onda da igra PS slijedećih sat i pol i onda da sve to zaokruži s igranjem kompa još sat i pol, a kao nagradu, da pojede jednu desetinu slatkiša koju imamo u kući od sv nikole - i poslije sam, naravno osjećala grižnju savjest
3. da  sam taj primjer navela u nekoj raspravi na forumu roda vjerojatno bi dobila reakcije barem od jedne super mame tipa ...ja to nikad, nikad ne bi napravila svom jadnom djetetu...koje može imati nesagledive posljedice i ne znam kakve traume...i onda mogu početi rasprave tipa ...ja mislim da sam odgovorna mama i što ti imaš meni govoriti kako da ja odgajam svoje dijete itd. 
4. bitna razlika između ova dva foruma je ta što je prvi forum na stranicama udruge koja se aktivno bavi za neke promjene u društvu i samim time se možda postavlja "patronizirajuće" , ali kako drugačije? kako će one meni objasniti da su platnene pelene bolje od jednokratnih kad to odmah djeluje kao pametovanje? nama je ipak lakše - mi samo se možemo s rodama slagati i uživati u promjenama koje one svojim radom unose, ili se ne slagati i trućati na raznim forumima kako je sve to bezveze
5. e sad, ja sam po svojoj prirodi rođeni diplomata (vaga, u podznaku vaga) i odmah osjetim kad je netko bez takta, ali neke savjete ću prihvatiti (zato smo i tu, zar ne? - radi savjeta) npr. oko pelena (još smo na jednokratnima, ali namjeravam pokrenuti topik da mi netko upravo to objasni), a neke i ne, npr. o iščuđavanju oko toga da djetetu dam šećerić u kafiću da na miru mogu popiti kavu s frendicom 
6. i još nešto, iz vlastitog iskustva znam da je neupućenima (ovdje ne mislim glupima) teško nešto objasniti,kada je riječ o apelu HP zbog čestitki - i priznajem, i ja sam neupućena po tom pitanju, jer nisam toliko u svemu tome da bi mi bilo jasno u čemu je tolika frka - ali, ako žene u rodi koje više vremena od mene sigurno posvećuju proučavanju te tematike, a skojima se slažem da je promocija dojenja izuzetno bitna, misle da je to bitno - tko sam ja da se tome ismijavam? nije mi se dalo pročitati niti onaj pravilnik o marketingu kako spada jer mi to nije bilo od vlastitog interesa.

sad kad čitan ovaj moj post - čini mi se kao roman toka svijesti - radim sto stvari odjednom, ali neka ga...

----------


## anchie76

Puno toga ste napisali...

Zeljela bih se samo osvrnuti na ovu recenicu:




> Ono sto me ovdje smeta jest kada netko komentira da majka koja nije uspijela s dojenjem nije dovoljno educirana, ili se nije dovoljno trudila (bilo da je samo forumasica ili nesto vise).


Jedno je sigurno.  Osoba koja tako komentira neciji neuspjeh u dojenju je vidno i sama ne dovoljno educirana na temu dojenja   :Wink:  

Kokolina2, dobro dosla na forum   :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

> evo sad po stoti put ponavljam: moje mišljenje je da mama koja *ne želi* dojiti itekako ne drži do svog djeteta jer ga zakida za sve ono što sisa je. ta to maleno se još u utrobi priprema za funkciju dojenja...
> no, mnogo vas se našlo uvrijeđenim. ne znam zašto?


Mislim da su uzburkane duše u brzini i pod utjecajem hormona  :Grin:  prevele ovo "mama koja ne želi dojiti" u "mama koja ne doji". Puno je mama koje ne doje iz ovih ili onih razloga, a manje onih (bar se nadam) koje to baš *ne žele*.
Neki dan sjedim na kauču, vani pada snijeg, dojim dijete, gledamo se u oči...  :Zaljubljen:  padam u trans od ljepote, krenule mi suze; cmoljim i pomislim: nije moguće da netko ovo *ne želi* iskusiti. 
Onda ovdje pročitam da je "u Hrvatskoj samo 16 posto djece isključivo dojeno do trećeg mjeseca života, iako kod 99 posto žena nema nikakvih prepreka za dojenje" i ostanem  :Sad: . Dakle, 84% bebica nam je bez majčinog mlijekića. Meni je to tužno, bez obzira na razlog nedojenja.

----------


## Elinor

*cvijeta 73* baš mi se sviđa tvoj iskren post!  :Smile:  
Dobro si uočila da je ovo forum od Udruge koja se bori za nešto, i normalno je da po istom forumu šeću vatrene istomišljenice. Radi onih 84% bebica iz prethodnog posta Roda mora tako glasno vikati, da je tu i tamo netko čuje. Ja nisam članica Udruge ali dojim, obožavam dojenje i to mi je, uz trudnoću i porod, najljepše iskustvo u životu. Iz straha da nam dojenje neće uspijeti, nisam nabavila dudicu ni bočicu, puhala sam i na hladno. Imali smo izražene skokove u razvoju sa 3 i 6 tjedana kad smo dojili po 10, 12, 15 ili čak 17 sati dnevno. Pitam se kako bi naše dojenje završilo da nisam na ovom forumu pročitala ništa o tim skokovima, i da sam djetetu jednostavno dala dudu, a ono si onda ne bi moglo regulirati proizvodnju mlijeka jer ne bi bilo na cici, već bi žvakalo dudu...  :? Možda bi bilo sve u redu, ali ja jednostavno nisam htjela riskirati. I da mi je poštar uz brzojav donio dudu i bočicu, vjerojatno bi se čak i naljutila i izbacila ga van, onako luda kakva sam bila, babinjača puna hormona.  :Laughing:  
Vjerujem da sve mame ponekad malo "zastrane", daju djetetu keks, puste ga na komp i sl. da malo odahnu. Mislim da je malo tko baš bez grijeha, savršenstvo bez mane. No, svjesno nedojenje bez ikakvog normalnog razloga i puštanje djeteta da se ponekad ubije od televizije nisu ista kategorija...
Sad sam i jamlo zabrijala...  :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Vjerujem da sve mame ponekad malo "zastrane", daju djetetu keks, puste ga na komp i sl. da malo odahnu. Mislim da je malo tko baš bez grijeha, savršenstvo bez mane. No, svjesno nedojenje bez ikakvog normalnog razloga i puštanje djeteta da se ponekad ubije od televizije nisu ista kategorija...


meni je ovo jako, jako tužno...

vidiš, ja na rodinom forumu isto provodim puno vremena.

i volim ga.

ali ne smatram da, zato što sam djetetu dala keks, moram odraditi 40 udaraca bičem samokazne.

niti smatram da to što mi dijete gleda crtiće podliježe kaznenom progonu radi nebrige za dijete.

i dojenje/nedojenje s ovim nema baš nikakve veze.

i ja sam se isto educirala na rodinom forumu.

i imali smo po 20 sati nacicavanja dnevno, bez naznake skorog smanjenja satnice, i ja sam odustala.

educirana. neuporna. nesavršena. i opet svojoj djeci najbolja mama.

a ovakvi postovi zaista nemaju nikakvu svrhu.

----------


## Trina

Ja donekle mogu razumjeti raspravu na tom forumu i jasno mi je zašto je došlo do takvog imiđa Rode.A mislim da sve počinje od toga da ljudi kad dođu ovdje ne znaju da rodine forumašice nisu rodine članice.I onda počnu čitati pa naiđu na:-link dojenja 8 godišnje djevojčice i komentari nekih kako je to super i normalno, -na "priznanje" mame kako povremeno lupne dijete po guzi i tada slijedi napad o njezinoj nesposobnosti za biti dobrom majkom jer nema kontrolu,jer zlostavlja dijete,jer će od svog djeteta napraviti psihičkog bolesnika punog frustracija i kompleksa,-na priču mlade mame koje se svim silama trudi dojiti ali ima pedeseti mastitis po redu,temperaturu,gnojne čvoriće i krvave bradavice i već je odavno upala u depresiju zbog toga a od forumašica dobiva savjet da mora izdržati jer je njeno mlijeko ipak bolje od ičega,-na ponovno "priznanje" da joj djeca gledaju crtiće i igraju igrice pa na to dobiva pokude i tisuću savjeta kako kvalitetno provesti vrijeme s djetetom iako je na rubu snaga,-na pokušavanje skidanje sa cice dvogodišnjeg djeteta jer joj je puna kapa dojenja a savjeti su opet neemoj,njemu je to potrebno,ono ima potrebu za sisanjem,-i na tisuću drugih stvari koje su ljudima nepojmljive a misle da savjete dijele aktivistice udruge Roda

----------


## Trina

A nisu upućeni u rad Udruge i na sve one ogromne pomake koji  ipak postoje u našoj državi a sve zahvaljujući Rodi

----------


## ms. ivy

trina, ako misliš reći da takvi topici s takvim savjetima ne bi trebali postojati na rodinom forumu, neću se složiti s tobom. ako bi krenuli analizirati svaki od navedenih primjera, vjerojatno bi se pokazalo da nisu baš tako jednostavni kao što si rekla i da se njihov osnovni ton (ne nužno i svaki komentar) uklapa u rodin duh.

----------


## Elinor

> ali ne smatram da, zato što sam djetetu dala keks, moram odraditi 40 udaraca bičem samokazne.


Nisam ja to ni rekla, pročitaj ponovo.   :Wink:  A svrha mog posta je izražavanje mog osobnog iskustva i stava vezanog uz dojenje. Što mogu kad volim dojenje i smatram da je važno? :?

----------


## sladjanaf

Ne Elinor, rekla si da se ne može usporediti "davanje keksića" i nedojenje. Jer oboje je loše, ali je drugo lošije od prvog.

A ja sam rekla da prvo radim, a drugo ne i da, unatoč tvojim mjerilima majke desetljeća, sebe smatram najboljom majkom svojoj djeci.

I što mogu kad tako mislim? Reći da mi je tužno kad netko ne misli isto kao i ja?

----------


## apricot

pa eto, možeš reći da se družiš sa dvjema savjetnicama i da te nikada nismo poprijeko pogledale zbog nedojenja   :Kiss:  

a ovo o keksićima... eeee, to bi se dalo raspravljati...

----------


## Elinor

> Ne Elinor, rekla si da se ne može usporediti "davanje keksića" i nedojenje. Jer oboje je loše, ali je drugo lošije od prvog.
> 
> A ja sam rekla da prvo radim, a drugo ne i da, unatoč tvojim mjerilima majke desetljeća, sebe smatram najboljom majkom svojoj djeci.
> 
> I što mogu kad tako mislim? Reći da mi je tužno kad netko ne misli isto kao i ja?


Zar baš moram crtati? 
Dakle, keksić u dotičnom tekstu nije u naravi keksić; on je alegorija za sve postupke koje majke povremene čine a u očima "majki desetljeća" bi bile popljuvane. U tom postu je keks bitan koliko i točka na kraju rečenice i ne treba se shvaćati bukvalno.
Post je bio komentar na post od cvijete73 i namjera mi je bila upravo naglasiti kako mi te stvari u kontekstu ovog topica nisu bitne. Svaka majka čini nešto što je nekoj drugoj majci bljak i ni jedna nije bez grijeha gledano očima nekog drugog. Neke mame daju djeci kekse, neke ih posjednu za komp, neke pošalju van kad su živčane, neke ih hrane vege ili makrobiotičkom prehranom, neke mesom, neke daju pudinge i čokolade, neke djecu stavljaju u hodalice...ali sve to skupa je već izanalizirano na nekim drugim temama i nije za ovaj topic. Ovaj pdf se zove "zaštitimo dojenje" i ja sam naglasila važnost dojenja u mom životu, pokušavajući pritom cvijeti73 dati do znanja da nisu Rodine forumašice babe roge koje osuđuju sve živo. Možda sam ipak pogriješila. BTW ja se keksima uopće ne bavim jer mi beba ima 5,5 mjeseci i nije nikad okusila niša drugo od mog mlijeka. Trebam li se zbog toga stidjeti i biti podrugljivo nazivana "majkom desetljeća"?
I za kraj, jedan citat:

*Počinje nakon rođenja.
Naš najraniji čin nakon rođenja je sisanje mlijeka
vlastite majke...
To je čin ljubavi i osjećaja
onoga što djetetu treba.
Bez toga čina ne bismo mogli preživjeti. To je jasno...
To je način preživljavanja.
To je stvarnost.
*

Dalai Lama i Howard C. Cutler
(preuzeto iz teksta prim.dr. Milana Stanojevića "Zašto je majčino mlijeko najbolje za dijete?"

----------


## sladjanaf

:Smile:  

Za sve majke s forum.hr koje će možda čitati ovaj topic:

Ja se družim s dvjema savjetnicama s SOS telefona i nikad mi nisu prigovarale zbog nedojenja, niti me poprijeko gledale zbog istoga.

Ali ću bukvicu možda dobiti zbog keksića. Kojih keksića?

Za Elinor:

Ne volim da me se stavlja u "ladice", isto kao što to ne voliš ni ti, a ni drugi ljudi. Pa je onda nabrajanje kriterija za "skoro savršenu" majku i njihovo rangiranje besmisleno. Meni. Pa reagiram.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Vjerujem da sve mame ponekad malo "zastrane", daju djetetu keks, puste ga na komp i sl. da malo odahnu. Mislim da je malo tko baš bez grijeha, savršenstvo bez mane.


No što čovjek može pomisliti nakon ovoga? 

Ja samo čitam ono što si ti napisala. U kontekstu da ovo gore nije tako strašno kao nedojenje.
Meni ovo gore s dojenjem/nedojenjem uopće nema veze, ne može se niti približiti jedno drugom po važnosti, pa samim time niti uspoređivati u smislu ovo je strašno, a ovo manje strašno.

----------


## sladjanaf

> jer mi beba ima 5,5 mjeseci i nije nikad okusila niša drugo od mog mlijeka. Trebam li se zbog toga stidjeti i biti podrugljivo nazivana "majkom desetljeća"?


rezolutno ne.

ali ti smatraš da one koje ipak daju keksić tu i tamo, čine grijeh i nisu savršene 

 :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

ja sam jedna od majki sa forum.hr (za Rodu sam saznala od njih).....

Podržavam udrugu u njenom radu i svaka čast na trudu...i meni su pomogle u pčetku kad je dojenje "zaškripalo" jer iako sam proučavala tematiku 6 mjeseci kad je došlo do prvog skoka sa 6 dana potpuno sam zaboravila da postoji i dala malcu bočicu adaptiranog....ne smatram se zato lošom majkom niti smatram napadom to što su mi cure rekle nek bacim (kršitelj koda) i bočicu.......htjela sam dojit, imala sam problem, potražila pomoć i dobila je i evo dojimo već 8,5 mjeseci....i beskrajno im  hvala na tome  :Love:   :Love: 

neki tu pomoć shvate kao napad i osuđivanje i sve svale na udrugu. 

ja želim najbolje za svoje dijete al još uvijek neznam sve...cijeli život je učenje i ne moramo se slagat u svakom pogledu...

----------


## Elinor

Sve je strašno što djetetu može naškoditi. No Cvijeta73 ima dijete od 6,5 godina i sigurno mu nije naškodila time što mu je jednom dala slatkiše. Ionako sad ima grižnju savjesti zbog toga. Cvijetin sam post komentirala i nisam željela da se osjeća osuđivano. Žena je pokušavala razumjeti nas, a ja sam joj pokušala pružiti jednako toliko razumijevanja i dati do znanja da na ovom forumu može izraziti svoje mišljenje i biti shvaćena. 
I kad je ta usporedba podigla već toliko prašine, stojim iza nje: meni je nedojenje djeteta od 0-6 mjeseci lošije od davanja keksa djetetu od 6,5 godina, ne mogu si pomoći. I naravno da sam protiv hranjenja dojenčadi kojekakvim bedastoćama.
Sladjana, zaista te nisam htjela naljutiti, evo najiskrenije. I naravno da si ti svojoj djeci savršena majka, pa ne bih nikad to dovodila u pitanje.   :Love:

----------


## Trina

> ako bi krenuli analizirati svaki od navedenih primjera, vjerojatno bi se pokazalo da nisu baš tako jednostavni kao što si rekla i da se njihov osnovni ton (ne nužno i svaki komentar) uklapa u rodin duh.


Onda se možda nebi trebali čuditi njihovim reakcijama.
Jer roditeljstvo u stvarnom životu je puno drugačije od dojenja 8 godina i svega onog što sam nabrojala.

----------


## Ivanna

> Ja donekle mogu razumjeti raspravu na tom forumu i jasno mi je zašto je došlo do takvog imiđa Rode.A mislim da sve počinje od toga da ljudi kad dođu ovdje ne znaju da rodine forumašice nisu rodine članice.I onda počnu čitati pa naiđu na:-link dojenja 8 godišnje djevojčice i komentari nekih kako je to super i normalno, -na "priznanje" mame kako povremeno lupne dijete po guzi i *tada slijedi napad o njezinoj nesposobnosti za biti dobrom majkom jer nema kontrolu,jer zlostavlja dijete,jer će od svog djeteta napraviti psihičkog bolesnika punog frustracija i kompleksa,-*na priču mlade mame koje se svim silama trudi dojiti ali ima pedeseti mastitis po redu,temperaturu,gnojne čvoriće i krvave bradavice i već je odavno upala u depresiju zbog toga a od forumašica dobiva savjet da mora izdržati jer je njeno mlijeko ipak bolje od ičega,-na ponovno "priznanje" da joj djeca gledaju crtiće i igraju igrice pa na to *dobiva pokude i tisuću savjeta kako kvalitetno provesti vrijeme s djetetom iako je na rubu snaga,*-na pokušavanje skidanje sa cice dvogodišnjeg djeteta jer joj je puna kapa dojenja a savjeti su opet neemoj,njemu je to potrebno,ono ima potrebu za sisanjem,-i na tisuću drugih stvari koje su ljudima nepojmljive a misle da savjete dijele aktivistice udruge Roda


Ja nikad nisam naišla na neke pokude, niti sam ovdje ikada pročitala da se nekog napada i proziva nesposobnom majkom.
Možda mi nekim čudom takvi topici promaknu...  :? 

Ok, ima nekih forumašica i forumaša koji su, blago rečeno, netolerantni, ali ne može se na temelju njihovih postova strpati sve forumaše u isti koš!

----------


## Trina

Ja i pričam o NEKIM forumašima koji su blago rečeno drski,netaktični i ponekad malo i nekulturni pa je na ovom forumu bilo i biti će svakakvih bisera.Onda uleti netko sa strane,pročita njihove postove i poistovjećuje ih sa udrugom Roda.O tome sam ja govorila.

----------


## Ivanna

Ok, onda mislimo isto.   :Smile:

----------


## sladjanaf

> meni je nedojenje djeteta od 0-6 mjeseci lošije od davanja keksa djetetu od 6,5 godina, ne mogu si pomoći. I naravno da sam protiv hranjenja dojenčadi kojekakvim bedastoćama.


pa i meni je. puno lošije. neusporedivo.

ja pričam o davanju keksića većoj djeci. o dojenčadi nisam ni razmišljala. 

i sve 5.   :Love:

----------


## nada24

imala sam problema s dojenjem doduše ne baš tako strašnih ali par puta mi je skoro nestalo mlijeka ali kad sam na rodinom forumu pročitala par savjeta i poslušala ih sve se vratilo i nastavili smo dojenje.Da nije bilo foruma odavno bi odustala jer mamine priče da ne odgajam dijete po internetskim pričama nisu me zanimale,svekrvini savjeti da je mali žedan i sigurno još gladan pa da ga nadohranjujem bili su mi smiješni.Djete je sretno veselo i napreduje bez boce.
One u svoje vrijeme nisu imale internet ni rodu da ih savjetuje u to se vrijeme odmah prelazilo na bocu.
Mama još i danas ide za mnom i stalno govori kako bi mu ipak trebala nešto počet davat npr bar sok,men je pedij.rekla da mu ga počnem davat ja probala on neče bocu nikako a na žlicu sve pljuje hoče samo sisu i zašto da ga forsiram na nešto drugo.
Hvala svima koje pišee i savjetujete nas neiskusne mame jer da nema vas moja beba bi bila uskračen za ono što joj je najljepše i najpotrebnije.

----------


## Davor

> Ja i pričam o NEKIM forumašima koji su blago rečeno drski,netaktični i ponekad malo i nekulturni pa je na ovom forumu bilo i biti će svakakvih bisera.Onda uleti netko sa strane,pročita njihove postove i poistovjećuje ih sa udrugom Roda.O tome sam ja govorila.


Pa da, to se uglavnom tiče 'vakih poput mene. Sviđa mi se da me do sada ovdje nitko nije imenovao, iako sam vrijedno stajao na žulj SAMO ekipi što veliča formulu.

Kao protutežu meni, tu je *sladjanaf* koja do sada niti jednom nije propustila podržati formulu i ekipu koja ju propagira. Sve nešto na emotivnoj razini, suosjećanje, empatija... Svejedno, iako se potpuno razilazimo u stavu ni ona ovdje nije reklamirala formulu. (bar nisam skužio)

Empatija ne podrazumijeva demenciju. Formula ubija bebe.

----------


## cvijeta73

opet sam malo bacila oko na raspravu na forumu.hr i u stvari činjenica je da najviše zamjerki ima na način komunikacije na rodinom forumu. osobno mislim da je najveći problem u ovoj vrsti komunikacije (da se nađemo na kavici mislim da bi se sve vrlo brzo složile), nešto napišeš, pa te dva dana nema, pa se u međuvremenu dok te nema razvije cijela rasprava o npr. keksu iz tvoga posta...i sl.

mene ne živcira uopće činjenica što će me netko zbog ovog ili onog napasti, sto ljudi - sto čudi -sto načina odgoja. cijela frka je nastala oko načina komunikacije prema majkama koje ne doje, a mislim da je tu najmanji problem, ali tu bi i članice udruge trebale biti najopreznije i reagirati na sve bezobrazne komentare, jer je i tema najosjetljivija. Stvarno na topicima posvećenim dojenju, vrlo rijetko se može naći bilo kakva otvorena osuda, iod forumaša, a pogotovo od članica udruge. 

Mislim da se radi više o dojmu cijelog foruma. a da je ovaj forum malo naporan, istina je, ali opet ponavljam- tu se ne radi samo o razmjeni iskustava nego o zalaganju za određeni način pristupa toj djeci...

a mene osobno nerviraju npr. engleski izrazi za neke banalne stvari - "cry out" metoda (i još to nazvali metodom, a o čemu je pobogu taj tip napisao cijelu knjigu, kad sve stane u jednu rečenicu - "pusti dijete da se dere dok ne zaspe"), "time-out", tantrum - to još nisam niti skužila što je, jel možda šiza? 

i još nešto me muči...npr. ja na netu nađem neki članak o štetnosti veganske prehrane na razvoj djece...i odem na njihove topike soliti im pamet o tome...imam li na to pravo? ili će administratorice reagirati, i u najmanju me ruku upozoriti?

----------


## cvijeta73

e sad čak i diplomata u meni mora nediplomatski prigovoriti...ovo je već prestrašno. koliki je postotak nedojenih beba u hrvatskoj? netko je napisao više od 80%? 

ajde me, davore, molim te prosvijetli kao novu na ovom forumu - tko si ti? 

što se mene osobno tiče, nakon ovakvih izjava, više ti ništa ne vjerujem, što god ti napišeš meni je totalno bezveze i nemam povjerenja niti u jedan tvoj savjet.

----------


## zmaj

:Laughing:  
bar će sad s mene sić na Davora  :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:  nadaj se, vidiš da ni ovaj forum nije dovoljan  :Laughing:  

*cvijeta73*, forumi su obično mjesta na kojima je ekipa anonimna do trenutka kada se prijateljski dogovore oko nalaženja. Vjerujem da ti je jasno zašto sam otporan na pitanja tipa "tko si ti" i sasvim mi je svejedno koliko mi vjeruješ. 

Unatoč mojoj nultoj toleranciji marketinga formule koju je *Trina* zorno imenovala drskom, netaktičnom i ponekad malo i nekulturnom (bila je preblaga), ostajem pri svome i kad god to kontekst dopušta ostavljam reference na razloge zašto sam drzak, netaktičan i ponekad malo nekulturan. Nešto kao dobra, mila i emotivna zvečarka jednostavno ne postoji.

Jasno mi je da se to nikako ne da mjeriti s emotivnim patosom beskrajne majčinske ljubavi i ne reagiram sve do trenutka kada ta ljubav poprimi naziv prohibiranog proizvoda iz npr. (kršitelj koda)ovog arsenala.




> i još nešto me muči...npr. ja na netu nađem neki članak o štetnosti veganske prehrane na razvoj djece...i odem na njihove topike soliti im pamet o tome...imam li na to pravo? ili će administratorice reagirati, i u najmanju me ruku upozoriti?


  :Laughing:   zapravo će te dosta teško spriječiti u nakani. Nešto je veći problem s "trollovima" koji namjerno truju forume, a najčešće udaraju na emocije.

Zamisli sebe kao direktora npr. Hollle podružnice za Hrvatsku. Jasno ti je da je jedina prepreka plasmanu tvojih štetnih proizvoda ciljanih bebama tamo nekakva roditeljska udruga. Kako bi ti postigla opće trovanje nejači? Vjerojatno bi prvo ponudila sponzorstvo kako bi se otpor omekšao - to je bar lako. Potom ustanoviš da je ta nekakva udruga pobornik IBFAN-a i ne prihvaća sponzorstva od firmi koje plasiraju nadomjestke. Šta sad? Skužiš da imaju forum...

----------


## Deaedi

Zamisli sebe kao direktora npr. Hollle podružnice za Hrvatsku. Jasno ti je da je jedina prepreka plasmanu tvojih štetnih proizvoda ciljanih bebama tamo nekakva roditeljska udruga. Kako bi ti postigla opće trovanje nejači? Vjerojatno bi prvo ponudila sponzorstvo kako bi se otpor omekšao - to je bar lako. Potom ustanoviš da je ta nekakva udruga pobornik IBFAN-a i ne prihvaća sponzorstva od firmi koje plasiraju nadomjestke. Šta sad? Skužiš da imaju forum...[/quote]

 :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

Davor:
"Nešto kao dobra, mila i emotivna zvečarka jednostavno ne postoji."

odvalit ću  :Laughing:  
cjenim Davora iz razloga što je stalan, al ne fiksno. nego, uvik je otvoren novim saznanjima

----------


## Stijena

Jedno je ne reklamirati formulu, a drugo je uz tisuće "preživjelih" beba javno izjavljivati da bi one već odavno trebale biti ubijene   :Rolling Eyes:  

Iz krajnosti u krajnost.....strašno edukativane izjave i to od nekoga za koga čisto možemo sumnjati da uopće zna što je to mastitis, pp depresija ili bebu "naučiti" sisati nakon što je danima u rodilištu bila hranjena isključivo iz flašice i to, manemojmireć, formulom.

----------


## ms. ivy

davore, pravila foruma odnose se i na zvečarke. molim te da ih se pridržavaš.

netoleranciju prema marketingu slobodno izražavaj, forumaše zaobiđi.

----------


## Davor

Pa da, ne valja ni kada ih hvalim   :Raspa:  

*Stijena*, obrazac koji dopušta marketing formule je isti onaj koji ti "omogućuje" patnje koje opisuješ. Ne znam lijepi način za to zapakirati.

----------


## Elinor

Sa mnom su u rodilištu bile mlade žene koje su dojile tj. učile dojiti i super im je išlo, ali nisu vjerovale da je ono malo kolostruma bebama dosta te su *inzistirale* da ih sestre nahrane. Sestre su ih dobro "naprašile" i nije im palo na pamet da dohranjuju bebe. Što su te mlade mame radile kad su došle iz rodilišta - ne znam, ali evo primjer kako strah, neupućenost i nesigurnost dovode do hranjenja formulom pored zdravih majki punih mlijeka.   :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja i dalje ne razumijem, a priznam, teško mi je ulaziti u ovakve teorije zavjere (možda naivna, možda plava...tko zna). 
Slažemo se da je uz dojenje vezano konstantno dobijanje tisuću i jednog savjeta od bliske, bliže i daljnje okoline, slažemo se da je ovaj forum jedno od rijetkih mjesta gdje se mogu dobiti ispravne informacije...

 i kako sad izjave da adaptirano (time znači i kravlje kao druga solucija) ubija bebe, može pridonijeti tome da ja, kao neupućena i needucirana u tom području (ovdje ne mislim ovo sarkastično, nego realno), kad prijateljicu u problemima uputim na sos, ovaj forum i sl, a ona pročita ovako neke izjave koje nemaju temelj u brojkama (govorim o onih 80% živih, nedojenih beba), a nema strpljenja, volje ni vremena dublje ulaziti u tematiku, ne dobijem povratnu informaciju o kojoj sam već pisala. 

Koliko zaposlenika npr. ***** podružnice u Hrvatskoj je plaćeno za ovaj tvoj perverzni način marketinga, a koliko je majki (opet se vraćam na onih 80%) koje nisu iz ovog ili onog razloga uspjele...

Teorija zavjere može ići i dalje - možda si ti jedan od trollova o kojima pričaš?

inače, za mene je jedna od najboljih forumašica Saradevi, koja, svi ćemo se složiti, ima jedinstveni pristup i porodu i prehrani djece i odgoju, ali njene postove toliko uživam čitati, da mi dođe da odmah rodim treće djete sama, u svojoj kuhinji, bez ičije pomoći iako sam po prirodi totalni trtaroš i paničar i idealni porod zamišljam uz prisustvo silne hrpe doktora... 

ona ili ima urođeni smisao za komunikaciju, ili je prošla silne tečajeve, ali to je razina tolerancije koju očekujem na jednom ovakvom forumu.

----------


## cvijeta73

a da ne govorimo o jednom od najhumanijih činova - posvajanju djeteta, ili o krajnjoj liniji o onih 5% žena koje ne mogu dojiti?
kad se smijete davorovim izjavama kako formula ubija bebe (a da ne doda čak ni nastavak ...npr. u nerazvijenim zemljama) jel mislite na njih?
ili ti možda zagovaraš neku drugu vrstu prehrane u tim slučajevima, a ne adaptirano mlijeko, koje je vrednija zamjena? onda je to druga priča...

----------


## Pups

U odgoju više postižemo nagrađivanjem i poticanjem poželjnih ponašanja nego kažnjavanjem onih nepoželjnih.
Tako da mi je također nejasna svrha parole da formula ubija bebe.

----------


## leonisa

davor je u tu "parolu" sazeo ovo:
"Over 4,000 babies die every day in poor countries because they're not
breastfed. That's not conjecture, it's UNICEF fact."
"1.5 million babies die every year from unsafe bottle feeding."
"Every 30 seconds a baby dies from unsafe bottle feeding in the Third World"

As UNICEF has said:

    "Marketing practices that undermine breastfeeding are potentially hazardous wherever they are pursued: in the developing world, WHO estimates that some 1.5 million children die each year because they are not adequately breastfed. These facts are not in dispute."
http://www.babymilkaction.org/pages/boycott.html
http://www.wearsthebaby.com/articles/(kršitelj koda).html
http://www.jca.apc.org/web-news/corpwatch-jp/118.html
http://danny.oz.au/BFAG/

naravno da bi bilo ljepse i prihvatljivije da veli da u svijetu dne vno umre 4 000 djece zbog neadekvatnog hranjenja na bocicu
iliti u originalu every day dies 4 000 babies from unsafety bottle feeding.
ovako stvarno stvara losu sliku, da ne kazem nepotpuni. sa tom parolom ces samo odbiti ljude, a sa lijepim i informativnim tekstom ih educirati  :Wink:

----------


## Pups

Slažem se da je to strašno i da se protiv toga treba boriti svim silama, ali i dalje ne razumijem kako se takva parola uklapa u kontekst ove rasprave.

----------


## cvijeta73

leonisa, lijepo si to rekla,  i pretpostavljala sam da se radi o tome,ali meni je taj ton sasvim neprihvatljiv i preblago osuđivan od strane osoblja foruma, osobito kad se radio ovako osjetljivoj temi.

da li je protuargument davoru u nekakvoj drugoj raspravi ovaj:

Majčino mlijeko ubija bebe. I dalje ni slovca.

...u ovu parolu sam sažela, onih majka koje su teški alkosi i koje dnevno popiju 5l apsinta i uz to pošmrču 10 doza ne znam čega, i nafiskaju se ne znam s čim...

Surov primjer, ali surova je i njegova "parola" bez daljnjeg objašnjenja.

Jer ovaj forum nije namijenjen samo onima koji se razumiju i koji shvaćaju prijetnju i agresivnost marketinških kampanja proizvođača adaptiranih mlijeka (tako možete razgovarati u nekakvom zaključanom podforumu) nego prvenstveno RODITELJIMA koji, kako god, žele najbolje svojoj djeci.

----------


## Davor

*leonisa*, to što navodiš je zapravo samo dimna zavjesa kojom se nastoji postići vjerovanje u formulu kao tekovinu dobrog standarda. Potraži malo po netu o nekrotizirajućem enterokolitisu pa će ti biti jasno da formula ubija i točka. Jednako tu ili u Africi.

Lijepo "necrotizing enterocolitis formula" u google i sve će ti biti jasno.

Inače je trenutačni konsenzus oko postignuća dojenja spušten na milijun spašene djece godišnje. Svejedno zvuči kao postignuće.

----------


## Pups

Evo ja sam googlala. Nigdje ne piše da je formula *uzrok* nekrotizirajućem enterokolitisu. Lijepo kaže da je za nedonoščad najbolji lijek protiv toga majčino mlijeko. A formula ih neće zaštiti. To je sve. 
Dakle, formula ne pomaže bolesnoj djeci. Ali ih niti ne ubija. Ubija ih nekrotizirajući enterokolitis u ovom slučaju.

----------


## Pups

I možda bi bolje bilo reći da nije formula ta koja ubija bebe, nego onda doktori po bolnicama koji se ne brinu o tome da bebe dobiju majčino mlijeko.

----------


## leonisa

> I možda bi bolje bilo reći da nije formula ta koja ubija bebe, nego onda doktori po bolnicama koji se ne brinu o tome da bebe dobiju majčino mlijeko.


a ne brinu se zasto?  :Smile:

----------


## Pups

Gle, ma kužim ja šta vi pričate i sama mrzim formulu (iz sasvim osobnih razloga) valjda jednako koliko i Davor, ali svejedno ne mislim da je dobar pristup ovaj s parolom da formula ubija bebe. Samo to.

----------


## leonisa

> Gle, ma kužim ja šta vi pričate i sama mrzim formulu (iz sasvim osobnih razloga) valjda jednako koliko i Davor, ali svejedno ne mislim da je dobar pristup ovaj s parolom da formula ubija bebe. Samo to.


ona se razumijemo   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> *leonisa*, to što navodiš je zapravo samo dimna zavjesa kojom se nastoji postići vjerovanje u formulu kao tekovinu dobrog standarda. Potraži malo po netu o nekrotizirajućem enterokolitisu pa će ti biti jasno da formula ubija i točka. Jednako tu ili u Africi.
> 
> Lijepo "necrotizing enterocolitis formula" u google i sve će ti biti jasno.
> 
> Inače je trenutačni konsenzus oko postignuća dojenja spušten na milijun spašene djece godišnje. Svejedno zvuči kao postignuće.


ne znam jel bi plakala ili bila sretna....

ovo ostalo ide sutra u google, sad sam preumorna.

----------


## mama courage

> da mi dođe da odmah rodim treće djete sama, u svojoj kuhinji, bez ičije pomoći


aha! nu, odgovornosti!

----------


## Trina

> Unatoč mojoj nultoj toleranciji marketinga formule koju je *Trina* zorno imenovala drskom, netaktičnom i ponekad malo i nekulturnom (bila je preblaga), ostajem pri svome i kad god to kontekst dopušta ostavljam reference na razloge zašto sam drzak, netaktičan i ponekad malo nekulturan. Nešto kao dobra, mila i emotivna zvečarka jednostavno ne postoji..


Nisam mislila na tebe,ti mi i nisi asocijacija na nešto drsko i nekulturno nego na nešto drugo.  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

hej, hej ljudi.....  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

> Evo ja sam googlala. Nigdje ne piše da je formula *uzrok* nekrotizirajućem enterokolitisu. Lijepo kaže da je za nedonoščad najbolji lijek protiv toga majčino mlijeko. A formula ih neće zaštiti. To je sve. 
> Dakle, formula ne pomaže bolesnoj djeci. Ali ih niti ne ubija. Ubija ih nekrotizirajući enterokolitis u ovom slučaju.


U ovom postu ima nekoliko grešaka u argumentaciji, ali mi se to ne čini relevantnim za ovaj topic. Čak ni kad bi bilo moguće jednostavno se prebacivati s dojenja na formulu i potom nazad na dojenje tvrdnja da formula nema ništa s N.E. ne bi držala. Prelaskom na formulu "najbolji lijek" - m.m. - presuši. Dakle, formula ipak ubija djecu.

*Paralela*: bijela riža ne uzrokuje beri-beri, nego nedostatak vitamina B1 kojeg u njoj nema. Postoji alternativa hranjenju bijelom rižom - cjelozrne žitarice, a kod hranjenja formulom alternativa presuši.

----------


## Davor

> Nisam mislila na tebe,ti mi i nisi asocijacija na nešto drsko i nekulturno nego na nešto drugo.


Ali je slijed riječi odlično pogođen 8)

----------


## sladjanaf

> Kao protutežu meni, tu je *sladjanaf* koja do sada niti jednom nije propustila podržati formulu i ekipu koja ju propagira. Sve nešto na emotivnoj razini, suosjećanje, empatija... Svejedno, iako se potpuno razilazimo u stavu ni ona ovdje nije reklamirala formulu. (bar nisam skužio)
> 
> Empatija ne podrazumijeva demenciju. Formula ubija bebe.


vidi, ja tebe niti jednom nisam spomenula.

ajde nemoj ni ti mene.

posebno u izjavama tipa "nije propustila podržati formulu". jer  se to bitno  razlikuje od onog što sam htjela - naglasiti da je tvoja komunikacija po pitanju formule na vrlo niskoj razini. a to stoji i danas. 
trudim se biti pristojna.
što ti uopće nisi. 
a bogme vidim da nisam daleko ni od demencije, jer sam kakti "sve nešto suosjećajna".

----------


## Davor

Suglasan sam i potpisujem sve osim zadnje rečenice. Pristojna faza je iza mene.

----------


## Deaedi

> Dakle, formula ipak ubija djecu.


Pitam moderatore, administratora - zašto se konstatntno i opetovano dopušta ovakva retorika? Krajnje neprimjerena i uvredljiva za mama (poput mene) koje su hranile djecu formulom.  Zar se ne može ovakvim izjavama stati na kraj jednom i zauvijek?

----------


## Ailish

možemo se samo nadati da će Davorova ignore lista i dalje rasti  :Coffee:  

cvijeta73, dobrodošla na forum, nadam se da ćeš se zadržati   :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

eto, super mi je krenulo...
sad će po cijelom forumu i svim topicima vrištati "moja" parola izvučena iz konteksta i napisana u jednom prilično isprovociranom raspoloženju... 
ali, barem sam se od srca nasmijala - očekujem nekakav odgovor u postu, a ono ništa -i onda pogledam ignore listu. dobra fora, davore - priznajem.

----------


## cvijeta73

> da mi dođe da odmah rodim treće djete sama, u svojoj kuhinji, bez ičije pomoći
> 			
> 		
> 
> aha! nu, odgovornosti!


eto, kolegice po ignoru...meni možda stvarno bolje da se manem foruma jer što god hoću reći, shvati se na krivi način (u tome inače nemam nikakvih problema u životu). 

htjela sam reći u kontekstu ove rasprave, da (barem nakon nekolicine njenih postova koje sam pročitala - nije da sam se dala u nekakvo istraživanje), mi se čini da netko može braniti svoje stavove, pa čak i izazvati promjene u razmišljanju ljudi, bez grubih napada na neistomišljenike.

----------


## ms. ivy

davore, ako se ne možeš suzdržati molim te da uopće ne pišeš. bio ti u ovoj ili onoj fazi, ovdje postoje pravila komunikacije kojih se svi trebamo pridržavati. ne možeš li izraziti svoje mišljenje na pristojan način, nemoj to uopće činiti. smatraj ovo zadnjim upozorenjem prije udaljavanja s foruma.

i ponavljam, prepucavanjima na osobnoj razini ovdje nije mjesto.

----------


## anchie76

U potpunosti se slazem s Ms. Ivy.  Zaista ne zelim mahati metlom, pa molim da stanete sami   :Joggler: 





> meni možda stvarno bolje da se manem foruma jer što god hoću reći, shvati se na krivi način (u tome inače nemam nikakvih problema u životu).


Forum je stvarno nezahvalan.. jer postovi nemaju ton.. i svatko tumaci onako kako misli da bi trebalo (a nije nuzno tocno).




> htjela sam reći u kontekstu ove rasprave, da (barem nakon nekolicine njenih postova koje sam pročitala - nije da sam se dala u nekakvo istraživanje), mi se čini da netko može braniti svoje stavove, pa čak i izazvati promjene u razmišljanju ljudi, bez grubih napada na neistomišljenike.


Ja sam uvjerena da je JEDINI nacin da kod nekog izazoves promjene u razmisljanju taj da ne napadas, nego normalno razgovaras, dajuci informacije koje su zatrazene.  No ukoliko napadnes, ta osoba nece mijenjati misljenje, nego ce se braniti   :Saint:

----------


## vertex

> možemo se samo nadati da će Davorova ignore lista i dalje rasti


Ja samo ne znam zašto se to zove ignore lista. Ono: Eeej, vidite me kako vas ignoriram. Jeaste vidiliii? Ee-eeej!?

----------


## Bubica

> Pitam moderatore, administratora - zašto se konstatntno i opetovano dopušta ovakva retorika? Krajnje neprimjerena i uvredljiva za mama (poput mene) koje su hranile djecu formulom. Zar se ne može ovakvim izjavama stati na kraj jednom i zauvijek?


a mene čudi kako se vi i dalje uznemiravate zbog ovakvih Davorovih izjava? Znamo da ih na forumu piše samo Davor. Mogu razumijeti nove mame na forumu, ali ljude koji su tu već dugo? Ignoriranje je stvarno dobra odgojna metoda, bolja od kažnjavanja. I, ne pričam na pamet, svoje sam dijete dojila dva mjeseca, ostalo je, na žalost bila formula. No, čini mi se da, zato što sam na čisto s time kako je i zašto do formule došlo, mene ovakve izjave stvarno ne mogu izbaciti iz takta.

----------


## zizi

> Ignore lista:
> Stana: ne zna odakle početi (ali ulaže u znanje)
> mama courage: pit bull
> cvijeta73: "Majčino mlijeko ubija bebe"


Prvo što sam pomislila kad sam vidjela ovo: "Što bi ženi (cvijeta73), da ovako nešto izjavi?"
Dala sam si truda i pročitala ovaj topic i shvatila, naravno, da je rečenica totalno izvučena iz konteksta. 
Između ostalog cvijeta73 ima dijete od 7 mjeseci koje doji (do 6 mjeseci isključivo). Pročitala sam to na drugom topicu - http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=54176
Nadam se da postoji neko pravilo, prema kojem moderatori/ce mogu (i žele) to izbrisati. Sloboda govora (pisanja) je jedno, ali ovo...  :Nope:  

Davor ima 3608 postova. To (cvijeta73: "Majčino mlijeko ubija bebe") piše 3608 puta??? :? 
Koliko će forumaša pročitati ovaj topic i shvatiti u kojem kontekstu je to napisano?

----------


## Davor

*vertex*, ne trebaš se brinuti. Na listu se dolazi iznimnim zalaganjem, a postoji ograničenje duljine potpisa. Dakle ekskluziva.

Retoriku mogu promijeniti i ne bi mi bilo prvi put, ali mi manjka motivacija. Znam da mi je retorika pretvrda, a takva je postala uglavnom kao reakcija na retoriku "druge strane". Siguran sam da se može naći nekakav kompromis i jedva čekam vidjeti nekakvu inicijativu.

Uzgred, sasvim sam OK kada mi se izravno obrati netko tko smatra da ima problema samnom. Jasno mi je da neke riječi ili formulacije zvuče okrutno i ne bi me smetalo naučiti kako ih učiniti probavljivijima, ali bez promjene značenja. Recimo, volio bih naučiti kako lijepo izraziti činjenicu da je smrtnost od opojnih droga drastično manja od smrtnosti radi formule. Sve ostalo bilo bi (po meni) izravno podilaženje marketingu nadomjestaka.

*Bubica*  :Love:  
UNICEF je podlegao pod teretom okrutne stvarnosti i uveo strogo kontroliranu upotrebu formule gdje je to nužno, ali u generičkom i neimenovanom obliku. Jasno je da i formula ima svoju svrhu. Uostalom, i šibice imaju svrhu i jednako se mogu oteti nadzoru.

*zizi*, potpis na forumu je jako jednostavno promijeniti i ne kanim ga zadržati zauvijek. Stavke na potpisu su nastale kao posljedica ignoriranja mene kao sugovornika, a opisi su zgusnuti sažetak konteksta u kojem su nastali. Neka vrsta "milo za drago".

----------


## Deaedi

> Pitam moderatore, administratora - zašto se konstatntno i opetovano dopušta ovakva retorika? Krajnje neprimjerena i uvredljiva za mama (poput mene) koje su hranile djecu formulom. Zar se ne može ovakvim izjavama stati na kraj jednom i zauvijek?
> 			
> 		
> 
> a mene čudi kako se vi i dalje uznemiravate zbog ovakvih Davorovih izjava? Znamo da ih na forumu piše samo Davor. Mogu razumijeti nove mame na forumu, ali ljude koji su tu već dugo? Ignoriranje je stvarno dobra odgojna metoda, bolja od kažnjavanja.


Pa u redu,ali ajde onda kada netko drugi napise nesto uvredljivo, isto ga samo ignorirajmo. Odnosno, najbolje da pisemo samo radi sebe i medjusobno ignoriramo sto netko pise.

----------


## vertex

Uh, Davore, što ti sebe voliš. Ono, baš nježno i usrdno.

----------


## zizi

> zizi, potpis na forumu je jako jednostavno promijeniti i ne kanim ga zadržati zauvijek


Ne poznajem ni tebe ni cvijetu73. Ali evo, lijepo te molim da ga što prije promijeniš. Bez obzira na tvoje razloge.
Majka koji doji etiketirana kao majka koja je izjavila da majčino mlijeko ubija  :Confused: shock: 




> opisi su zgusnuti sažetak konteksta u kojem su nastali


Pa upravo se o tome radi, da ovo nije sažetak onoga što je cvijeta73 napisala. *ONA DOJI!*

----------


## cvijeta73

zizi, šta se sekiraš...
brzo će on to maknuti - to više govori o njegovom načinu komunikacije (u drugo ne ulazim) nego o mojoj ludoriji...

----------


## dutka_lutka

> da li je protuargument davoru u nekakvoj drugoj raspravi ovaj:
> 
> Majčino mlijeko ubija bebe. I dalje ni slovca.
> 
> ...u ovu parolu sam sažela, onih majka koje su teški alkosi i koje dnevno popiju 5l apsinta i uz to pošmrču 10 doza ne znam čega, i nafiskaju se ne znam s čim...
> 
> Surov primjer, ali surova je i njegova "parola" bez daljnjeg objašnjenja.


Vidi se da je sporni citat *cvijeta73* zaista napisala, pa i pojasnila. Evo i konteksta!
Neka sada iza toga stoji.

Ili tako uopće nije mislila, niti dok je to pisala?

----------


## zmaj

joj daj pustite i Davora
i pustite i cvijetu
koji kokošaraj  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

zmajolina i ja sam ponosna koka  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

DOSTA, molim vas, prestanite vise! 
sama cvijeta je rekla da ga ignorira, zar onda ne mozete i vi?
temu cu zakljucati dok se ne dogovorim sa ostatkom osoblja sta cemo i kako cemo jer em topik ne idu ni u kojem smijeru em vise nema veze sa temom i problematikom podforuma.

----------

